# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Poeti Havzi Nela - martir i fjalës së lirë

## Anton

Stafi qe denoi me varje Havzi Nelen me 10 gusht 1988


1. Fehmi Abdiu, kryetar i gjukates se larte 1988, aktualisht kryetar e gjukates kushtetuese

2. Agim Hoxha, kryetar i gjykates se rrethit Kukes viti 1988 

3. Nikollaq Helmi, prokuror i rrethit Kukes ne vitin 1988

Ekzekutimi dhe procesi

15 qershor 1988, ora 5.30 e mengjesit arrestohet ne fshatin Brekije. Ora 9 e paradites te po kesaj date dergohet ne degen e puneve te brendshme ne Kukes dhe ne oren 12 nis procesi hetimor. Perfundon hetimi me 21 qershor1988. Me 22 qershor formulohet vendimi, denim kapital Me 25 qershor ben ankim prane gjykates se larte. Me 16 korrik1988 kjo e fundit le ne fuqi vendimin e gjykates se rrethit Kukes, denim kapital. 10 gusht 1988 pas mesnate ne oren 02, ekzekutohet. Trupi i tij i varur qendron deri ne oren 11 te dates 10 gusht ku pas kesaj ore mbyllet ne magazinat e policise. Me 11 gusht ora 1 pasmesnate, trupi i pajete futet ne toke. 




Gruaja e Havzi Neles: Abdiu te varet si burri im
Milazim Halili Kukes - Lavdija ende rron me kujtimin e Havzi Neles. Bashkeshortja e poetit disident nga Kukesi te varur me vendim gjykate ne vitit 1988, vazhdon te gelltise vuajtjen qe i ka shkaktuar ngjarja e 14 viteve me pare. Nuk eshte per hakmarrje personale por thote se ata qe dhane vendimin ndaj tij per varje duhet te zhduken te pakten nga skena politike dhe publike. Ketu gruaja qe pervec humbjes te se shoqit mban mbi shipne edhe 15 vjet burg e ka fjalen per Fehmi Abdiun, kryetarin aktual te Gjykates Kushtetuese i cili firmosi varjen e tij si kryetar i Gjykates se Larte. Nuk pelqen ti permende emrin duke e quajtur "ai_, megjithate Lavdija kerkon prere te vetmin shpagim: te varet ashtu sic vari burrin tim Havziun. Per mua ai duhet te kaloje ne ndjekje penale. Me e pakta te shkarkohet dhe kete ia kame kerkuar edhe forumeve te ndryshme thote gruaja qe fati i keq e deshi te mos kishte asnje femije me burrin e dashur. 

Kush eshte mesuesi dhe poeti Havzi Nela?

Lindi me 24 shkurt 1934 ne fshatin Kollovoz te rrethit Kukes. Mbaroi shkollen fillore dhe te mesme ne rrethin e lindjes ne nje varferi te tejskajshme per te vazhduar me vone institutin ne Shkoder ku perjashtohet me vize te kuqe. Per here te pare fillon punen si mesues ne Plan te Bardhe te Matit, ku dhe aty perjashtohet nga mesuesia per krijime letrare "te denueshme" ne ate kohe per te vazhduar dy vjet sherbimin ushtarak. Me vone mbaron Institutin e Larte ne Shkoder me korrespondence. Punon si mesues ne Krume, Lojme, Shishtavec deri ne fillim te vitit 1967 ku transferohet ne Topojan ku nga ky vend fillon pjesa me dramatike e Havzi Neles dhe familjes se tij. Me 20 prill 1967, ne prani te mijera veteve ne Shishtavec, kundershton hapur tre tezat e dala nga pushteti i atehershem per: kolektivizimin, prishjen e xhamive dhe nderrimin e veshjeve duke thene se "Populli eshte i semure, tre gjilpera menjehere nuk e sherojne por e shkaterrojne". Qe nga ajo kohe, Havzi Nela eshte ndjekur dhe persekutuar nga sigurimi i shtetit, pushteti popullor i asaj kohe qe shoqerohet me nje serial dosjesh voluminoze per 30 vjet me radhe duke nderruar pothuajse te gjitha burgjet e vendit ku gjithnje e me shume i shtuan urrejtjen dhe forcen e kundershtise ndaj diktatures, deri me 10 gusht 1988 ku denohet me varje ne mes te qytetit te Kukesit. Vendimi per ekzekutimin me varje te Havzi Neles eshte marre nga gjykata e rrethit Kukes ku me pas eshte pasuar nga gjykata e larte me kryetar Fehmi Abdiun dhe me vule perfundimtare nga Kryetari i Presidiumit te Kuvendit Popullor Ramiz Alia.

DOSJA E ZEZE

Dosjet 13532/1 dhe 13532/A, te cilave iu referuam, kur i hap te duket se brenda tyre fillon te levize lemshi i gjarperinjve. Dosje tmerri, vdekje. Me 24.6.1988 fillon gjyqi i trete i Havzi Neles. Kete here hetimi ka qene teper i shkurter, vetem 7 dite. Perse ky nxitim kur njerezit qendronin ne hetuesi deri ne 2 vjet?

Ne faqen 2 te dosjes 13532/A "Per ceshtjen penale 60", gjyqtari Agim Hoxha shkruan dy dite para gjykimit se "duke pare ceshtjen ne kompleks, interesin e partise ne rreth si dhe perhapjen e veprimtarise armiqesore ne rrethin e Kukesit, duhet te jepet denim kapital. Qe t'i sherbehet me mire parandalimit te veprimtarise armiqesore ne rreth, duhet t'i jepet si menyre ekzekutimi: vendimi me vdekje e varje, ku mund te ekspozohet i denuari. 

Probleme organizative te gjykimit: Ceshtja do te gjykohet ne sallen e gjykates, pasi nuk ka interes te behet para popullit ne Topojan. i pandehuri, si armik i betuar, mund te agjitoje edhe ne gjyq".

Dosja 13532/A Gjyqtari 



Agim Hoxha

Pas pretences se prokurorit Nikollaq Helmi ku kerkohet varje ne litar, i pyetur se c'ka per te thene, ai pergjigjet shkurt: Nuk kerkoj asgje nga gjykata, pretenca e prokurorit te zbatohet". Nderkohe te njejtin vendim kishte dhene edhe gjykata e shkalles se larte qe dretohej nga Fehmi Abdiu, pas apelimit ne kete gjykate nga Havzi Nela.

Ora 02 e dates 10 gusht 1988, ishte ora e tmerrshme qe ndali zemren e Havzi Neles. Deri ne oren 11.00 te 10 gushtit 1988 qendroi i varur ne sheshin prane agjensise se autobuzeve ku do te mbetej ne mendjen e njerezve si monument, simbol e kushtrim ne dy vitet qe pasojne ne ate zgjim madheshtor mbare popullore per te cilin 30 vjet me radhe e enderroi, luftoi martiri i demokracise Havzi Nela.

"Thoni: Desh kerkoi lirine

Si skifter ne fluturim

Provoi prangat, t'erret qeline,

Per te mjeret leshoi kushtrim".

Nderkohe pas viteve '90-te ne nje kujtese jo te larget nga vdekja e poetit disident Havzi Nela, figura e tij si poet, mesues, hero i kundershtise ndaj diktatures komuniste dhe idealeve per demokraci, iu dha shkolles se pergjithshme te qytetit emri i tij dhe u cilesua martir i demokracise. Nje merite te pazevendesueshme per kontributin e dhene ne lartesimin e merituar te Havzi Neles ka dhene studiuesi dhe shkrimtari kuksian Petrit Palushi, i cili me nje pune te palodhur nxori ne drite dosjet e zeza me fakte tronditese te persekutimit mesjetare te heroit dhe familjes se tij. Duke mbledhur me kujdes nga njerezit e familjes Nela krijimet, poezite dhe deshmi nga vete autori, Petrit Palushi i ka permblrdhur ne botimin me titull "pa nje dite lumnie",-te Havzi Neles qe eshte ribotuar ne shtator 2000 me fakte dhe deshmi te reja.



Drejtesia shqiptare ne duart e xhelatit

"Gjaku me gjak nuk lahet, pasi behet nje pellg gjaku. Drejtesia eshte ajo qe duhet te vendose",- shprehet per "Koha Jone" bashkeshortja e Havzi Neles, Lavdija, moter e vetme e pese vellezerve dhe qe mban mbi supe 15 vjet burg dhe internim. "Une kam jetuar dhe vazhdoj te jetoj ne cdo kohe, ne cdo cast me Havziun, shokun tim te jetes, te idealeve. Them keshtu sepse nga ai une mora nje diplome qe nuk mund ta merrje edhe po te mbaroje cdo universitet ne Shqiperi. Ajo cfare me mundon se tepermi eshte se Havziut vazhdon t'i behet denimi edhe pas vdekjes per faktin se drejtesia shqiptare ka rene ne dore te atij qe firmosi ne vitin 1988 per varjen e Havzi Neles dhe qe nuk ma ze goja t'ja artikuloj emrin. Kucedra nuk ngopet asnjehere dhe ushqimi i vetem per te eshte gjaku. Duhet te dale menjehere ne banken e te akuzuarve, te marre vendimin me varje ashtu si Havziu denim te cilin ai ia dha pa hezitim. Na nxiu jeten, me shemtoi bukurine, me mori rinine, me shoi enderren e nje nene per te patur nje femije. Eh.., mos u gezofte asnjehere me djale apo me vajze. Kur ia shoh surratin ne ekranet e TV-ve dhe per fat te keq keto kohet e fundit ka qene shpesh here ne fokusin e kamerave pasi i duket vetja se akoma e ka shpaten e mprehte, me trazon shpirtin, lendon plagen dhe me ben te mendoj se nje dite duhet te jem perballe me te per t'i treguar vendin qe meriton, qe njehere e mire te shpetoje drejtesia nga xhelati, nenat nga hakmarrja brezi nga urrejtja. Per kete une kam kerkuar disa here ne emer te forumit te gruas demokratike si dhe seksionit te PD-se per shkarkimin e tij nga detyra per hir te progresit dhe te se drejtes dhe mbrojtjes ligjore".

E nderkohe qe me 10 gusht 2002 mbushen 14 vjet nga koa kur eshte varur poeti dhe mesuesi disident Havzi Nela qe per kuksianet eshte gjithmone e fresket ne kujtese ngjarja e rralle mesjetare, po kaq te fresket mbeten edhe autoret e ketij krimi makabre urdheruar dhe ekzekutuar nga piramida ne kalbezim e diktatures komuniste.





  © Koha Jone 2001 All Rights reserved

----------


## Iceberg

Per anetaret e forumit po them dy fjale se kush eshte Havzi Nela per te cilin Fehmi Abdiu ne intervisten e meposhtme mashtron opinionin publik.
Martiri Havzi Nela eshte i varuri i fundit ne Evropen Lindore per bindje politike. Ai eshte ekzekutuar me 10 Gusht te vitit 1988 ne qytetin e Kukesit. Nje nga ekzekutoret qe ka firmosur denimin me vdekje eshte edhe Kryetari i Gjykates Kushtetuese hiresia e tij Fehmi Abdiu. Gjaku i Havzi Neles akuzon ekzekutoret jo per hakmarrje politike po per faktin e vetem se ai eshte denuar ne kundershtim me kodin penal dhe ligjin e asaj kohe. Pra Havzi Nela eshte denuar me vdekje ne litar jo pse ai ishte kriminel dhe terrorist sic perpiqet te mashtroje Abdiu por me vrasjen e tij ata perpiqeshin te sfumonin cdo perpjekje per shembjen e rregjimit diktatorial duke qene se era e ndryshimeve kishte filluar ne Evropen Lindore. Bashkevuajtesit e Havzi Neles si Visar Zhiti dhe Pjeter Arbnori e dine fare mire se kush qene ai. 

Abdiu: Na sulmojne se nuk durojne cekan mbi koke
Z. Abdiu. Dikur keni deklaruar se ne vitin 1992 vete kryetari aktual i PD, Sali Berisha, ju ka propozuar per anetar te Gjykates Kushtetuese. Si eshte e verteta e ketij propozimi dhe pse nuk keni pranuar?

E vertete eshte qe ne vitin '92 kur eshte krijuar Gjykata Kushtetuese e Shqiperise, nder kandidaturat qe jane paraqitur nga PD, qe ishte dhe parti ne pushtet, eshte paraqitur dhe emri im si kandidature. Paraprakisht kam konstatuar ne ate kohe, predispozicionin apo gadishmerine e partise ne pushtet per te aktivizuar edhe juriste te opozites edhe mbase kjo mund te kete qene edhe arsyeja qe u mendua se edhe une mund te isha nje nga anetaret e Gjykates Kushtetuese. Kete kerkese une personalisht e kam pritur mire, megjithese isha deputet dhe meqenese kisha vene re se kisha deshire per t'iu rikthyer profesionit tim, me nxiti qe ta mbeshtesja kete kerkese, pra te isha dakort. Por pas shume diskutimesh dhe debatesh ne grupin parlamnetar te Partise Socialiste nuk ishte dakort qe une te behesha nje nga anetaret e Gjykates Kushtetuese. Ky qe edhe konkluzioni dhe pergjigjja qe une i imponuar i dhashe propozimit qe me ishte bere. Pra per pasoje ne ate kohe nuk u pranua ky propozim nga grupi parlamentar i PS dhe nga une vete. 

Nderkohe qe akuzoheni nga lideri i Partise Demokratike per "ekzekutimin" e nje disidenti. Si mund te mbroheni?

E verteta rreth ketij problemi, pas shume vitesh per te cilin une jam akuzuar, duhet te qartesohet. Vite me pare une nuk i kam kushtuar shume vemendje ketyre deklaratave. Qe nga viti 1991, pra kur kam kandiduar per deputete, shpesh nga qarqe te caktuara te kundershtareve politike eshte ngritur ky problem. Por cila ne fakt eshte e verteta? Nuk eshte e vertete absolutisht ajo qe eshte thene nga shtypi, qe une kam qene kryetar i Gjykates se Kukesit, e qe kam gjykuar kete ceshtje. Hazbi Nela eshte deklaruar fajtor nga Gjykata e Kukesit me vendim numer 59, date 24.6.'88 dhe eshte denuar me vdekje. Ka marre kete denim per tradheti ndaj atdheut, ne formen e arratisjes jashte shtetit, per krimin e terrorit dhe per armembajtje pa leje ne baze te neneve 47 germa c dhe 11, 15 pika e pare te Kodit Penal te asaj kohe. Kjo ceshtje ka ardhur ne Gjykaten e Larte ku une isha anetar i kesaj gjykate. Ne kolegjin penal te gjykates se larte, kjo ceshtje eshte shqyrtuar dhe eshte lene ne fuqi vendimi. Ne kolegjin penal pervec meje kane marre pjese si anetar z. Vili Robo, znj.Fatmira Laskaj dhe vendimi eshte lene ne fuqi, pasi eshte konstatuar se ai i kishte kryer veprat per te cilaj akuzohej. Pra dua te theksoj edhe njehere se akuza kryesore per te cilen ai u denua me vdekje ishte krimi i rende i terrorit. Pas kesaj kjo ceshtje ka shkuar ne Presidiumin e Kuvendit Popullo, dhe pasi eshte debatuar gjate per kete ceshtje, i eshte refuzuar kerkesa per faljen e jetes. Kjo eshte e gjithe e verteta per Havzi Nelajn per te cilin shume here mjaft politikane nga PD me kryetarin e tyre ne balle me kane pergojuar pa asnje shkak.

Them se ai eshte gjykuar ne baze te ligjit te kohes nga gjykatat kompetente, eshte hetuar nga hetuesia e asaj kohe, eshte akuzuar nga prokuroria e Kukesit eshte pare me vemendje ceshtja e tij nga Gjykata e Larte konform rregullave proceduriale. Dhe per kete e verteta duhet njohur si eshte dhe jo si u intereson disave per sulmet e tyre ndaj meje per motive krejtesisht politike.

Ka pak kohe qe flitet nga krahe te ndryshem te politikes per shkrirjen, apo zvogelimin e kompetencave te Gjykates Kushtetuese. Ju si kryetar i kesaj gjykate si do ta komentoni kete "deshire" te politikes?

Une nuk deshiroj te merrem shume me deshirat e politikes apo politikaneve te vecante, pasi jam i sigurte qe as deshire e politikes nuk mund te jete. Cilat jane opinionet e mia rreth tezes apo hipotezes per kufizimin e kompetencave te Gjykates Kushtetuese. Dua te theksoj se kompetencat e Gjykates Kushtetuese nuk i ka percaktuar kjo gjykate, nuk i ka percaktuar as ligji per Gjykaten Kushtetuese qe eshte miratuar nga Kuvendi. Kompetencat e Gjykates Kushtetuese jane percaktuar rigorozisht nga Kushtetuta. Pra kur eshte miratuar kushtetuta, kompetencat e saj jane pare e jane kontrolluar nga te gjithe, pra ato jane kompetenca te shprehuara rigorozisht duke menduar se ishin perpara nje konceptimi shume bashkekohor per nje Gjykate Kushtetuese qe te ishte e zonja per te kontrolluar balancuar, e zbutur pushtetet e tjera gjate kontrollit kushtetues mbi ta. Se dyti procedurat jane te zberthyera, ne ligjin per Gjykaten Kushtetuese ku jane trajtuar me hollesi, proceduarat qe ndjek Gjykata Kushtetuese gjate zhvillimit te ceshtjeve qe kane te bejne me kompetencat e saj. Per kete te fundit une dua te theksoj nje fakt qe nuk eshte bere shume publik: ligji per Gjykaten Kushtetuese eshte i pari dhe mbase i fundit, qe gjate legjislatures se kaluar eshte miratuar me konsesusin e 105 deputeteve qe ka pasur Kuvendi diten qe eshte miratuar ky ligj. Eshte miratuar me votat e te majteve dhe te djathteve. Dhe kjo ka te beje me proceduart shume transparente qe u ndoqen gjate kohes se pergatitjes se projektligjit te Gjykates Kushtetuese. Ai projekt eshte perpunuar nen kontrollin, vezhgimin dhe kujdesin e keshillit te Venecias, eshte administruar profesionalizmi i shume specialisteve kushtetues dhe pastaj pasi eshte pergatitur dhe i eshte dorezuar opozites. Verejtjet dhe sugjerimet e tyre, shumica jane te pasqyruara ne ligj. Mund te them se eshte nje nga ligjet me te mira ne Shqiperi, pa patur ndonje paragjykim ose pasion. Ne koncept te pretendosh per te pare nje ligj ose nje tjeter, nuk ka asgje te keqe, sic kane pretenduar personalitete te vecanta. Por gjithmone pretendimet per te ripare ligjet duhet te nisen nga synime konkrete shume domethenese, per te synuar nje ligj me te mire nga ai qe eshte. Une per fat te keq kete tendence nuk e ve re tek ata qe kane bere nje propozim si ky. Me sa kam kuptuar qe te gjithe kane mllef per institucionin, per gjykaten, per kompetencat e saj, per procedurat qe zbaton dhe ngaterrojne kompetencat qe ia ka dhene kushtetuta me ato qe ka ligji p`r Gjykaten Kushtetuese, duke synuar qe qofte nepermjet revizionimit te ligjit, qe eshte me i kollajte se amendimi i Kushtetutes, te revizionojne te rikompozojne apo deri dhe te shkrijne Gjykaten Kushtetuese. Tendencat e sotme apo teorite per shkrirjen e Gjykates Kushtetuese me ngjajne me teorite e 60-70 vjeteve me pare kur ne Gjermani u shkri Gjykata Kushtetuese. Por ky veprim i Hitlerit, mbahet nga gjermanet si nje njolle e zeze e historise se saj. Keto qendrime me kujtojne edhe nje fakt tjeter qe vjen po nga Gjermania. Para 30-35 vjetesh pas nje vendimi te Gjykates kushtetuese nje nga deputetet eshte ngritur e ka thene: "te mos lejojme tete horra te marrin neper kembe politiken gjermane". Nuk dua te besoj se ne jemi 35 apo 60 vjet prapa. 

Une mendoj se koha flet kunder ketij koncepti. Ne te gjithe Europen, ne dhjetevjecaret e fundit eshte vene re tendenca te krijimit te Gjykatave Kushtetuese, te vleresimeve maksimale qe jane dhene per keto institucione nga personalitetet kryesore te vendeve te tyre dhe organizmat nderkombetare. Kjo fryme dhe kjo ide duhet te ishte dhe duhet te egzistoje edhe ne Shqiperi. 

Fakti shume domethenes i punes te kesaj gjykate, eshte se nga njeri vit ne tjetrin, puna e saj eshte 13-fishuar krahasuar me vitin e themelimit te saj. Fakti qe vetem pas Kushtetutes se re, kjo gjykate ka shfuqizuar ne 15 raste, 15 ligje te ndryshme dhe dispozita te tyre te vecanta si antikushtetues, deshmon per kete. Fakti qe kjo gjykate gjate kontrolleve per proces te parregullt ligjor qe ka bere mbi veprimtarite e gjykatave te ndryshme ka shfuqizuar dhjetera e dhjetera vendime antikushtetuese, deshmon per kete. Fakti qe para kushtetutes dhe pas kushtetutes ka shfuqizuar akte normative te keshillit te ministrave, deshmon per kete. Pa qene nevoja per te hyre ne hollesira per keto probleme, une them qe e ardhmja dhe perspektiva eshte qe ky lloj kontrolli te jete faktori kryesor i stabilizimit ne vend dhe do te vije dita qe rreth ketij institucioni, rreth ketyre problemeve, shume prej te cilave nuk i kam permendur, njerezit do te kthejne koken per ta respektuar me shume se sot, kete institucion qe disa kerkojne ta fshine nga faqja e dheut.

Pavaresisht kesaj qe thate, Meidani, e gjithe opozita dhe nje pjese e maxhorances, sulmojne Gjykaten Kushtetuese, pas dy vendimeve te saj per ceshtjen "Rakipi"...?

Aq me keq. Te arrish ne perfundime per te suprimuar, per shkrire, per te rikompozuar, per te ndryshuar ligje apo dhe Kushtetuten nisur nga fakti se te kane pelqyer ose jo nje vendime apo dy apo tre, pra nga interesa te castit dhe interesa qe jane shoqeruar me emocione shume te medha, aq me keq me duket nje gabim shume i rende. Une ne koncept ashtu si cdo jurist tjeter as nuk kam qene dhe as nuk jam kunder per te rikontrolluar, praktikat e institucioneve, per t'i pare, per t'i vezhguar ata dhe veprimtarite e tyre. Por fakti qe ky problem ka lindur krejt papritur dhe krejt pa u menduar mire, vetem si rrjedhoje e qendrimeve te vecanta qe kane personalitete te vecanta per keto vendime konkrete, deshmon per njeanshmerine, subjektivizmin, per qendrime te tyre personale. 

Rrezikohet parlamentarazmi, eshte deklarata me e fundit pas vendimit te Gjykates qe ju drejtoni, njekohesisht sot Dokle jep doreheqjen. Si do ta komentni?

Une nuk dua te beje shume koment pasi kjo pyetje eshte me shume e lidhur me politiken. Une them se parlamentarizmi sigurohet edhe nepermjet kontrollit kushtetues. Eshte kjo e fundit nje faktor i rendesishem qe i ben jehone parlamentarizmit te vertete. Nese duam parlamentarizem me arbitratrite te pakontrolluar, atehere nuk do te flasim per demokraci te vertete. Megjithate une do t'i shmangem kesaj pyetje ashtu si nuk dua te diskutoj per doreheqjen e z. Dokle. Eshte nje problem i tij, megjithese sipas mendimit tim nuk ka asnje shkak te perligjur per te dhene doreheqje. Nuk jam ne gjendje te di te verteten qe mendon z. Dokle. 

Pas vendimit te dyte per ceshtjen "Rakipi" a keni pasur kontakte me Meidanin, Doklen, Nanon, apo Berishen?

Me asnjerin prej ketyre personaliteteve nuk kam pasur kontakte dhe nuk kam pse te kem ndonje predispozicion per te kontaktuar, ashtu dhe nuk ka pse t'u fshihem takimve zyrtare nese me lipset nevoja, por jo per te me treguar se cfare hataje ka bere Gjykata Kushtetuese.

Dokle nuk ju ka kerkuar asnje takim?

Ju siguroj qe as nuk me ka kerkuar as i kam kerkuar takim. 

Intervistoi E.A


Shqiperi moj e mjera Shqiperi 
Kush te ka qite me krye ne hi

----------


## Brari

rd
--

Ftesë për të vajtur në Shqipërinë e Havzi Nelës


Besim MUHADRI


Jetëshkrim


Poeti kryengritës, nga Kollovozi i Kukësit, Havzi Nela (1934 - 1988), ishte njëri nga ata që s`u pajtua asnjëherë me të keqen, që solli dhe po e sillte vazhdimisht regjimi komunist në Shqipëri gjatë viteve të sundimit të tij(1945-1990) Këtë të keqe ai e kishte vërejtur që herët. I lindur në Kollovoz të Kukësit, në këtë fshat të humbur të Shqipërisë së "Veriut", atje afër "qytetit verior" të Kukësit, Havzi Nela, poeti i ardhshëm, që herët u ballafaqua me vuajtjet dhe padrejtësitë, të cilat u mundua t'i sfidonte në forma të ndryshme. Pasi që kishte kryer Shkollën Pedagogjike në Shkodër, ai fillon punën në rrethin e Matit, por u bënë shkak disa vjersha që iu gjetën, të cilat siç duket ishin të "papëlqyera" për pushtetin dhe pushtetarët e asaj kohe dhe pushohet nga puna. Pasioni i të shkruarit poezi nuk shuhet te djaloshi, i cili vazhdon të shkruajë vazhdimisht në formën e tij, pasion ky që përswri bëhet shkaktar i përjashtimit të tij nga Universiteti, ku kishte filluar të ndiqte studimet e larta. Në këtë kohë qi punon mësues në Has dhe Lumë, por njëkohësisht vazhdon studimet me korespondencë.


Pasionit të të shkruarit poezi i pagoi "haraçin"


Të shkruarit poezi te Havzi Nela ishte bërë tani një pasion i pashuar, ndonëse për këtë vazhdimisht ai po paguante një "haraç" të madh. Është fundi i viteve gjashtëdhjetë, kur në Shqipëri po bëheshin "reforma" të mëdha, të cilat populli me dhimbje po i përjetonte. Është koha kur jo rrallë njerëzit nuk pajtoheshin me ato që po ndodhnin. Kolektivizimi i përgjithshëm i vendit, mbyllja e institucioneve fetare, ndërrimi i veshjes dhe luhatja nga traditat vendore dhe emitimi i një ideologjie të huaj dhe shkatërruese për vendin dhe kombin mbarë, janë ato me të cilat nuk pajtohet dot mësuesi dhe poeti Havzi Nela. Në shenjë mospajtimi me atë që po ndodhte me vendin e tij, ku diktatura komuniste, si një hijenë e përshfaqur vdekjeje po gllabëronte shpirtin e tij. Me zemër dhe shpirt të vrarë, më 27 prill të vitit 1967, ai vendos të braktisë vendin. Po ku të shkojë? Vendos të kalojë kufirin dhe "zbret" në Kosovën e shkallmuar nga një diktaturë tjetër, madje edhe më shfarosëse. Poeti po e braktiste atdheun me zemër të plagosur, të cilën brengë e shpreh përmes dy vargjeve të shkruara, të cilat i lë peng pranë piramidës kufitare.


Mbytja me vetmi vrasëse dhe varja trishtuese në mes të qytetit


Por, ikja nga atdheu dhe kalimi ilegalisht në Kosovë, qe një tjetër fatalizëm, një tjetër mallkim për poetin dhe mësuesin Havzi Nela, sepse atë e kthejnë sërish në atdhe, ku tani e pritnin pesëmbëdhjetë vite në burgun e Spaçit, të njohur për temerret e tij, por edhe në burgjet dhe kampet e tjera të asaj kohe, ku ridënohet për shkak të qëndrimit të "pandreqshëm" të tij. Por, edhe dalja nga burgu, më 1986 dhe internimi dhjetëmuajsh në malet e Arrnit, nuk sollën ndonjë kënaqësi për poetin dhe mësuesin e papërmirësuar për pushtetin komunist që po jepte grahmën e fundit, sepse aty ai mbytet në një vetmi vrasëse. Pa kaluar as dy vjet, vjen një çast që trishtoi zemrat dhe shpirtrat e atyre që e duan jetën. Vjen një çast që trandi shpresat se mund të ndodhte diçka e rëndësishme në shtetin e lodhur e të nemitur nga diktatura pesëdhjetëvjeçare komuniste. Është koha kur duke mos u ngopur me të gjitha ato vuajtje, me të gjitha ato tortura ndaj tij, pushteti jep urdhër për të varur poetin. Është ky një urdhër makabër, ashtu siç ishte vetë sistemi dhe njerëzit që e udhëhiqin atë. Dhe varja ndodhte, jo më larg se në vitin 1988, atje në qendër të "qytetit verior" të Kukësit. Vetëm dy vjet para se të binte regjimi i egër komunist. Ishte një akturdhër për varje, për të trishtuar të vërtetën që kishte marrë udhën e daljes në dritë pas gjithë asaj errësire të tmerrshme që kishte gllabëruar e trishtuar vendin për pesëdhjetë vite me radhë. Atje, në qendër të qytetit verior të Kukësit, po varej poeti, simboli i fjalës së lirë dhe i dashurisë së pashuar, luftëtar për një liri të ëndërruar. Dhe " ai, më sa duket, pasi kishte humbur çdo shpresë se do të mund të jetonte, po ndërronte jetë, duke përswritur vetëmëvete katër vargje që po i fisnikëronin për herë të fundit shpirtin e tij të lodhur, që po sosej nga çasti në çast", do të shkruajë studiuesi letrar, kuksiani Petrit Palushi, duke cituar katër vargjet e poetit, në të cilat shpërfaqet parandjenja e një akti të tillë makabër, por jo të vetëm në historinë e diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri:


Kur të pyesni :"Ku e ka vorrin?"

Kur t`kërkoni me e gjetë,

Thoni:"Ai e urreu mizorin"

Thoni:"Dheu s`ka me e tretë".


Dhe është ky një mesazh për një vdekje të parandier nga poeti që po përjetonte diktaturën dhe të këqijat e saj, të cilat ia shkaktonin njerëzit që i shërbenin me aq përkushtim kësaj katrahure kombëtare: Poeti e kishte ndier një akt të tillë, sepse nuk priste ndonjë të mirë pas të gjitha atyre vuajtjeve të shkaktuara me dekada të tëra mbi të, mbi atë shpirt që nuk bindej dot të thyhej. Dhe është pikërisht kjo pathyeshmëri që atij i shkakton vdekjen e dhimbshme, aspak të natyrshme, ashtu me varje në mes të qytetit, për të trishtuar dhe frikur shpirtrat e tjerë, m'u në kapërcyell të shekullit njëzet. Poeti qëndron i varur atje në mes të qytetit, ndërsa njerëzit e shikojnë dhe nuk guxojnë ta thonë asnjë fjalë, por ashtu në heshtje shprehin pikëllimin dhe habinë e vogël se si kishte ngjarë. Poeti, ashtu i varur, valëvitej në shtyllën e vdekjes, por në atë kalvar vdekjeje qëndronte pathyeshmëria deri në amshim, përballë qyqarllëkut të pushtetarëve dhe "komisarëve" të errësirës mesjetare që ua kishte pushtuar shpirtërat.


Poezia që buronte thellë nga shpirti i sfilitur i poetit të persekutuar


"Të gjitha këto që i shkrova deri këtu, me vjet të tana kanë qëndrue në tru dhe duke i përswritur me vetëveten, me kokë nën jorgan, ose në vende ku isha ma i vetmuem, kam mund me i ruejt në kujesë. Gati gjysma janë krijue me mend, pa përdorë laps dhe janë rimue me anë të gishtave". Janë këto fjalët e poetit Havzi Nela, që të tregojnë më së miri kushtet dhe rrethanant e krijimit të poezisë së tij, e cila buronte thellë nga shpirti i sfilitur i tij. Është forma dhe metoda e të shkruarit poezi burgu, nëpër të cilat përplaset frymëzimi i poetit Nela, që ndrydhej e trishtohej në përplasje kohe. Me vite të tëra vazhdoi ky ankth, kjo metodë e të shkruarit. Laboratori poetik i Havzi Nelës ishte qelia dhe errësira e saj që ndriçohej nga farfuritjet e vargjeve që ndrydheshin e shtrydheshin në mendjen e tij. Ishte vetmia dhe jorgani që mbulonte kokën e poetit kur përswriste ato për të mos i harruar. Kjo ishte një metodë e imponuar nga kushtet e një burgu të rëndë, të paparamenduar nga mendja e njeriut. Është një metodë dhe formë krijimi, për të cilën duhet folur e shkruar më gjatë. Kështu krijuan edhe poetë të tjerë të Shqipërisë së asaj kohe si Visar Zhiti, Jorgo Blaci etj., të cilët provuan burgjet dhe "fajtor" për këtë ishte pikërisht poezia që ata shkruanin dhe letërsia që kultivonin, në të cilën rrugë ishin nisur dhe s`ktheheshin dot prej saj.

"Në këto ditë që mora guximin t`hedhja në letër, sigurisht që jam nxitue dhe për ma tepër duke hedhë sytë sa majtas - djathtas se mos kam tërhequr vëmendjen e shokëve që i kam fare pranë". Është edhe një tjetër anakronizëm. Poeti shkruan nxitueshem dhe frikohet nga "shokët" se mos tërhiqte vëmendjen e tyre. Athua pse e gjithë kjo frikë. Athua pse i gjithë ky nxitim. Pse kaq shumë frikë e nxitim përnjëherësh nga vështrimi dhe "zbulimi" nga shokët. Poeti ngutej për diçka dhe kishte frikë se nuk do ta kryente punën e tij të nisur tash e njëzet vite, punë e nisur dhe e fshehur brenda vetëvetës në mendje, duke e përswritur për të mos harruar. E tani kishte frikë nga shokët që mos ta vërenin që ta dënonconin, sepse prapë mund të binte në burg. Vargjet e ruajtura në vetëvete për njëzet vite, burgjeve dhe qelive ai dëshiron t`i hedhë në letër, në fletore, që një ditë t`i qesë në dritë. I shkruan ashtu pa respektuar dot gjuhën letrare, sepse për një gjë të tillë nuk ka kohë poeti, sepse "u lodha së mbajtuni në mendje", do të thoshte ai në fletoren e tij të parë.


Trishtimi nga mungesa e lirisë


Në libërthin "Asnjë çast lumnije" të Havzi Nelës, të përgatitur e të redaktuar nga studiuesi Petrit Palushi, lexuesi ka para vetes vetëm një tufëz poezish, nga të gjitha ato që kishte shkruar e që i kishte ruajtur plot sakrificë në vetëvete. Janë gjithësej nëntëmbëdhjetë krijime që përbëjnë një libërth dhe një shtegëtim letrar të poetit Havzi Nela në tehun e jetës e të vdekjes, që luftojnë për ta mundur njëra-tjetrën. E tillë është edhe poezia "Kur të vdes", një poezi me një titull ndjellakeq, por real. Poeti këtu e ndien vdekjen "para kohe", ndonëse një gjë e tillë i rrinte pranë:


Kur të mësoni se kam vdekë,

Kur të thoni:"Ndjesë pastë!"

A e dini se çfarë kam hjekë

Unë, poeti zemërzjarrtë ?


Është një poezi e tëra e mbështjellë me realitetin fiktiv që kishte shoqëruar poetin gjatë gjithë kohës. Një poezi që transmeton mesazhin poetik dhe jetësor të poetit që e deshi lirinë, që e deshi jetën, që deshi dritën dhe stinën më të bukur të jetës, por që kurrë s`i përjetoi vetë.


Thoni: Dritë ai kërkoi,

E vetë dritë nuk pa me sy

Thoni: "Për njerëzinë këndoi,

E për vete mbajti zi".


Janë këto vargje dhe të tjerat që shprehin më së miri angazhimin njerëzor të poetit që dergjej burgjeve plot vetmi dhe torturë, të poetit që kishte frikë nga "shokët" kur hidhte në letër vargjet e ruajtura në mendje. Poetit që provoi prangat dhe errësirën e qelive, duke lëshuar kushtrimin për të mjerët, nga të cilët dronte se edhe varrin do të kishin frikë t`ia preknin e t`ia vinin ndonjë lule.

Havzi Nela, që vuante nga mungesa e lirisë jo vetëm krijuese, nuk trembej dot nga vdekja për këtë liri. Ai nuk kishte shpirt robi që të bindej për gjithçka. Nuk duronte fjalët poshtëruese, fjalët fyese, të cilat mund të binin më tepër se mallkim. Këtë qëndrim poeti e shpreh në mëse një poezi. Prandaj, këtë mesazh ka edhe poezia "O liri, o vdekje", apo edhe poezia "Ma mirë le t`i mbylli sytë", në të cilat mospajtimi me fyerjen, poshtërimin, janë qëndrime të prera të poetit që më parë pranonte të thonin njerëzia se vdiq, por shkoi me nder, se i rrëzuem (kupto :perqeshje: oshtëruar) përgjithmonë. Këto vargje poeti i sajon në burgun e Burrelit më 1977, në ato momente kur përballej me torturat dhe poshtërimin që i bënin gardianët dhe komesarët e diktaturës.

Kur lëxon poezitë e burgut të poetit Havzi Nela të kapë trishtimi, një trishtim që të tronditë. Aty do të përballesh me një realitet që kishte ndodhur, me një përjetim të drejtpërdrejtë. Ndryshe nga poezia e burgut e Visar Zhitit, e cila është një poezi që e ndien burgun dhe peshën e rëndë e të tmerrshme të tij, por që shprehshmëria e saj është ndryshe, pa urrrejtje, në poezinë e Havzi Nelës ka më tepër urrejtje, më tepër mosdurim, më tepër drejtpërdrejtshmëri dhe kacafytje me realitetin brutal të jetës:


Jo or jo, njëzet vjet burg nuk u mjaftuen,

S`u ngopën ushunjëzat, xhelatët mendjemarrë,

Më ndoqën kamba-kambës, lakun m`a shtrënguen

Më ndoqën gjithë jetën, pse jo deri në varr

(Nuse më dhanë robninë)


Kjo poezi shpreh brengën e poetit për atë që ekzekutorët i dhuruan atij, duke e lënë fillikat vetëm, duke e sterilizuar dhe duke e lënë edhe pa fëmijë. Këto vargje poeti i shpalos në Arrën, ku pushteti e kishte dërguar për ta mbytur me vetmi, por që s`mund ta thyente dot:


M`hoqën përgjithmonë të shtrenjtën, lirinë,

M`i hoqën të gjitha, kot kam mbetur gjallë.

Shtëpinë m`a rrënuen, nuse më dhanë robninë,

Më lanë pa vajzë e djalë, më lanë të qaj me mall.

(Nuse më dhanë robninë)


Ndonëse i mbytur vetmi dhe vuajtje të shumta shpirtërore e fizike, poeti, megjithatë jeton me të mirat, jeton me pathyeshmërinë e tij, e cila siç shihet i jep një trohë ngushëllim, sa për të mos thënë "një trohë dëshprim të përmbajtur". Liria tek ai ndihet vetëm atëherë kur e kujton vendlindjen, kur e kujton të kaluarën e lavdishme të vendlindjes. Duke i kënduar vendlindjes, në mes këngës dhe vajit dëshpërues, poeti mundohet të shprazë vrullin dhe flakën e ndezur të krenarisë që i ngjallë qëndresa dhe pathyeshmëria nëpër shekuj e vendlindjes dhe njerëzve të saj, tashmë të katandisur keq. Janë ato vende, ata emra të vendlindjes, si Kalaja e Dodës, Luma plakë, Gjallica dhe të gjithë ata shkrepa e male, ato lugina e gryka, ku nëpër kohë u zhvilluan beteja kundër pushtuesve në ato luftëra për identitet e integritet kombëtar e njerëzor, të cilat poetit në mes errësirës së qelisë, burgjeve të Spaçit, Rrëshenit, Burrelit, humbëtirave të Arrnit etj, i ngjallin një diçka të bukur, një diçka të dinjitetshme, siç është liria, për të cilat poeti përdor metaforat më të bukura, më të zgjedhura:


"Flamuj t`gjallë në lufta t`rrepta,

Hijerandë, simbol lirie !"


Janë këto malet dhe shkrepat e vendlindjes së poetit, të cilat të kujtojnë vargjet e Naim Frashërit që i thurte atje larg në mërgim me atë shpirtin e mërguar. Po atëhere ishte një tjetër kohë, kohë e pushtimit, ndërsa poeti i këndonte të gjitha atyre, duke hymnizuar malet e kodrat, çukat etj., por tani në kohën e Havzi Nelës, cila kohë ishte që ai të mallëngjehej aq shumë. Kjo ishte një anakronizëm i llojit të vet, që është shpjeguar sa herë. Poezia e poetit bëhet më e fuqishme, kur dihet se n`çrrethana u krijua ajo. Poeti bëhet një hymnizues dhe i përmallshëm për një diçka të kaluar që i shëmbëllen me të bukurën, me madhështoren, e cila u mbyt nga grotesku dhe nga e shëmtuara e kohës "moderne". E kohës që po mbyste edhe atdheun e poetit, ku bëhej lufta e klasave, vrasja e njerëzve dhe e fjalës së lirë. Prangat e diktaturës shtërngoheshin e shtërngoheshin deri në këputje jete. Ndahej vëllau me vëlla dhe gjaku shprishej çdo ditë e vendi ishte dhe "po mbyllej me spiunë" që të përcjellin si hije të prapta. Dhe këtë poeti e shihte përditë, sepse edhe përballej atje në errësirën e qelisë. Andaj, në një moment ligësie e siç duket edhe humbje shprese për diçka të mirë që mund të ndodhte, poeti bën thirrje për vajtim:


Eni gjithë s`bashku, le të shpallim zinë

Me gjamë e me kuje t`a vajtojmë Shqipërinë

(Eni të vajtojmë Shqipërinë)


Ky është kulmi i dëshprimit të poetit të dëshpëruar e të mbetur pa shpresë. Poezia e Havzi Nelës "Eni të vajtojmë Shqipërinë" të kujton poemthin e Pashko Vasës "O moj Shqypni" , të shkruar këtu e njëqind vjet më parë. Këtu duhet të bëjmë një paralele, për të shikuar Shqipërinë e atëhershme me të kohës së Havzi Nelës. Cili ishte ndryshimi i katandijes së Shqipërisë së atëhershme me të tanishmen dhe a kishte të drejtë poeti Nela ta bënte një ftesë të tillë për vajtim? Natyrisht që arsyet ishin të shumta që ai të bënte këtë ftesë: Nuk është vetëm ana personale e vujatjes dhe e persekutimit të poetit nga pushteti dikatorial, i cili vendit nuk i sillte asnjë të mirë, prandaj as poetit të syrgjynosur, por është edhe ana e përgjithshme që u pa më vonë me syrin e një realiteti krejt tjetër. Poezia ftesë për të vajtuar në Shqipërinë, e Havzi Nelës, është edhe një ftesë për të ngritur zërin dhe për të luftuar për dinjitetin e Shqipërisë "së rënë përdhe" e të thyer krahësh. Të Shqipërisë së përgjakur e të lidhur ndër pranga ashtu sikur vetë poeti. Kjo është një nga poezitë më të goditura, më të brumosura me atributet e një krijimi dinjitoz, pavarësisht nga klithmat dhe shprazjet e shumta të poetit mbi ata që i bënin këtë gjëmë Shqipërisë.

Por edhe në mes asaj errësire, në mes atyre klithmave e gjamës, poeti Havzi Nela në shpirtin e tij fanitte shpresën e fitores, kur dëgjonte për gjërat e madhërishme që ndodhnin. Është viti 1981. Ngjarjet në Kosovë atij i ngjallin asociacionin e fitores dhe të krenarisë, gati të humbur. Atë asociacionin e shikuar në vargjet për vendlindjen në të kaluarën e lavdishme të saj. Këtë e shpreh më së miri poezia "Nusja e flamurit", në të cilën poeti i këndon çikës kosovare që mbi tankun serb ngjitet sikur shqiponja duke valëvitur krahet pa asnjë frikë:


Lavdi çikës kosovare

Si një shqerrkë, si jë manare.

I del tankut, i thotë "Ndal!"

Rritet, ngrihet sa nji mal!


Poezia e Havzi Nelës pati fatin e vetë poetit. Një fat të ndrydhur, fatin e një poezie që ende vazhdon të "ruhet" duke pritur një kohë më të mirë. Këto pak poezi të mbledhura dhe të botuara nga studiuesi i përkushtuar, Petrit Palushi, janë një rast i mirë për të mësuar për një proces të zhvilluar brenda dramës jetësore të një njeriu që e deshi atdheun dhe lirinë e tij, një dramë jetësore që tregon fatin e keq të një kolektiviteti të tërë dhe përjetimet e tij brenda një periudhe të caktuar të quajtur diktaturë. Dalja në dritë, qoftë edhe në këtë formë dhe këtë sasi, të jep shpresë se rrugëtimi i nisur shumë kohë më parë i krijimeve të poetit Havzi Nela do të arrijë cakun. Vetëm kur të kemi para vetes tërë opusin e tij krijues, mund të flasim më shumë dhe të japim ndonjë vlerësim më të kompletuar për poezinë e kijuar nëpër vite të poetit fatkeq, Havzi Nela....


..

----------


## whisper

Ata  qe  kane  akoma  ndonje  iluzion  per  figura  kriminale  si  Ramiz  Alia  dhe  zvarranike  si  Fehmi  Abdiu   le  te  lexojne  artikullin  e  mesiperm...

I  dyti  firmosi  vendimin  e  denimit  me  varje  te  Havzi  Neles  dhe  i  pari  refuzoi  kerkesen  per  falje  nga  martiri.

Dhe...te  gjitha  keto  ndodhen  ne vitin  1988...vetem  dy  vjet  para  permbysjes  se  diktatures  komuniste...




( Flm  Brari  qe  e solle  ketu  kete  artikull !!! )

----------


## angert

po sot shqypni po m thuej si je
si gjithmon,me lot, e , rrke,
vuajtje  e gjak ,tue dredh,mbi dhe

poeti nga mitrovica
xhelal ferizi

----------


## dardajan

Anton ketu  ku  jam  une,  kam  rreth  cerekun  e  fisit  te  tij , te  cilet  punojne e studiojne , jane  vertet  njerez  te  mire  dhe Shqiptare  te  ndershem , shum  prej  tyre  pas  atij  denimi  jane  internuar  ne  Lushnje  ku  kane  ende sot  familjet.

Akoma  nuk  e di  ti  qe  Shqiperia  eshte   ende  ne  dore  te  PPSH -se dhe  nxenesve  te  dale  nga  shkolla  e  Partise  Tirane !!??

----------


## Darius

O angert clidhje ka kjo teme me poetin e talentuar nga diaspora xhelal_ferizi? Ky nuk eshte as nenforumi i letersise. 

Ketu flitet per persekutimin dhe denimin me vdekje te nje disidenti, mos i ngaterro temat.

----------


## kurkushi

Tragjika jone eshe e pafund sepse nuk dijme as fillimin e saj...
Nese gjejme momentin,diten,daten kur ajo filloi pa asnje dyshim qe do ia gjejme edhe fundin!Ti z.I Djathte trego daten dhe vendin ku ishte fillimi...se fundin ta them une i Kuqi!

----------


## friendlyboy1

e pabesushme esht e pa imagjinushme qe un kam te njejten kombsi si fehmi abdiu dhe tjer qe deri ne vitin 1988 eksekutnin njerez pse shkruanin peozi!!
Esht e paimagjinushme sot qe ne shqiperi ka njerez qe kan ber keto lloj gjerash i kan ren popullit me qaf kot. 
Edhe per nja 10-15 vite kur ti tregosh kalamajve per komunizmin dhe per gjerat qe jan ber do i kuptojn si kemi kuptuar ne luften e dyt botror thjesht si perralla pa kuptim. 
Shum te durushem ka qen ai brez se ne dihet sdo ja kishim len borxh plumbin ne ball dulles me shok.

----------


## kurkushi

> Shum te durushem ka qen ai brez se ne dihet sdo ja kishim len borxh plumbin ne ball dulles me shok.


Secili brez e nenvlereson te meparmin! Ti ja ku e ke Kriminelin e shqiperise sot,qelloje!Pse ha..m** dhe lehe per te kaluaren?
Keshtu ka qene edhe atehere...Biles atehere populli e kane dashur me shumice ndryshimin nga feudalizmi... ne komunizem,sot s`e duam asnje sistem as fe as pa fe ...se jane bere kafshe...
Mos ...

----------


## angert

Havzi   NELA

PSE te lidhen pa dal n, cak
pse ti derdhen ,kob,e  gjak
pse ti mbshtjellen,rrugt me lak

pse ta thyen at pend per dhe
pse ta pren moshen e  re

pse te ndan prej diell e hane
pse t larguen prej shqipni nane



poeti  xhelal ferizi nga mitrovica

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Koha Jone, E Shtune 20 janar 2007

 Të përndjekurit: Dëmshpërblimi ynë, lëmoshë skandaloze  	  

Burimi kryesor për të siguruar fonde  për dëmshpërblimin tonë janë të ardhurat nga privatizimi i objekteve strategjike.

Letër e hapur

  Kryeministrit të Shqipërisë z. Sali Berisha!

Në vëmendje!

            Presidentit të Republikës z. Alfred Moisiu!
            Kryetares së Kuvendit Popullor Zj. Jozefina Topalli!

 Edhe sa mund të presim? Kemi mbetur gjallë vetëm 2400 vetë. Tani që na ka vajtur thika gjer në kockë mendoj se duhet ta marrim në duart tona zgjidhjen e këtij problemi.

Zoti Kryeministër!

Zoti Bode ka ndarë në buxhetet e viteve 2006-2007 nga 4 milion $ (dollarë) për fondin e dëmshpërblimit tonë, kur dihet se fatura financiare është shumë e lartë.

    Për rreth 20 mijë të dënuar, 5500 të pushkatuar dhe një numër të internuarish, dmth 30 mijë persona, por të ndaheshin këto 4 milion do të na takonte nga 135 dollarë në vit.

Kjo  përbën një lëmoshë skandaloze. Me këtë kuotë, për të më shlyer mua (23 vjet burg – rreth 7000 ditë pune burgu, sipas Kodit Penal, do të duheshin 1000 vjet. Unë jam 75 vjeç. No comment.

    Edhe sikur këto 4 milion të na shpërndaheshin vetëm ne që kemi mbetur gjallë do të merrnim vetëm nga 1700 $, prandaj nuk është kjo zgjedhja.

    Qeveria juaj, z.Berisha, e ktheu ndërtimin e rrugës Milot-Morinë në prioritetin kryesor të investimeve në infrastrukturën rrugore për vitet 2006-2009.

    Qysh në fillim ju shpallët moton: “Shqipëria koncesionare”, që nënkupton që ndërtimet në infrastrukturë të kryheshin përmes dhënies me koncesion. Madje, për këtë kemi një shembull të shkëlqyer, autostradën Vaqarr-Paper, të ing.Ngjeqarit.

    Me fondet e para të dhëna filloi puna në disa lote Morinë-Kalimash.

    Z.Basha deklaroi se do të kalohej nga superstradë në autostradë dhe nisi menjëherë puna për zgjerimin e trasesë së hapur. Kështu, me një ndryshim të “vockël” ai e dyfishoi koston e projektit me disa qindra milion dollare.

    Pse nuk u aplikua edhe në rastin e kësaj rruge motoja: “Shqipëria koncesionare”, aq më tepër që kreditë e huaja ende nuk janë siguruar.

    Ju lutem, ndërtoni objekte strategjike pa kufizim, përmes dhënies me koncesion ose me kredi, si ajo italiane, për rrugën Shkodër-Hani i Hotit, e marrë me interes 0, me pagimin e këstit të parë pas 20 vjetësh.

    Për të përballuar plotësimin e kërkesave urgjente madhore, që ka vendi, propozoj t’i kthehemi me guxim e vendosmëri propozimit të dikurshëm të prof.Meidanit për shpalljen e një amnistie financiare, për më tepër se pastrimi i parave vazhdon te ne. Spanja e bëri amnistinë financiare, legalizoi dhe hodhi në treg 167 miliard dollarë, solli bumin ekonomik dhe …..nuk pyeti njeri.

    Burimi kryesor për të siguruar fonde për dëmshpërblimin tonë janë të ardhurat nga privatizimi i objekteve strategjike.

Albtelekomi. Më 26 qershor 2005, Qeveria Nano nënshkroi marrëveshjen me Turk-Telekom dhe Çalik Energie për shitjen e 76 % të aksioneve të Albtelekomit për 120 milon dollarë, në kushte jashtëzakonisht të disfavorshme për Shqipërinë. Albtelekomi ka 1.2 miliard dollarë asete, shoqëri monopol, me potenciale të pashfrytëzuara në masën 2/3, me fitim për vitin 2005 - 17 milion $, me mbi 50 milion $ borxhe të papaguara nga klientët e huaj, të papërmendura fare(?!) në marrëveshjen e nënshkruar nga Nano dhe Angjeli me Çalik.

       Qysh gjatë fushatës elektorale ju, z.Berisha me z. Bode e demaskuat këtë shitje si shembullin më flagrant të korrupsionit dhe vetë Nanon deri si ortak me Çalik.

Bëtë krahasim me Maqedoninë, Telekomi i së cilës, me shtrirje rrjeti dy herë më të vogël u shit për 400 milon $.

      Kuvendi i Shqipërisë, i dalë nga 3 korriku, nuk e ratifikoi  marrëveshjen. Ministri Ruli e shpalli, faktikisht, të anulluar atë. Megjithkëtë Kuvendi më vonë vendosi që marrëveshja t’i jepej për ekspertizë një kompanie të huaj e cila, pas ca kohësh, i dorëzoi Qeverisë raportin e saj, ku konstatoheshin shkelje të ndjeshme të marrëveshjes nga ana e Çalik. Përsëri ministri Ruli, mbi bazën e këtij raporti, deklaroi në Kuvend se marrëveshja duhej të prishej dhe Albtelekomi duhej vënë sërish në shitje.

       Mirëpo, gjatë vizitës suaj në Turqi, ju z.Berisha deklaruat se marrëveshja për Albtelekomin do të rinegociohej. Më 25 nëntor 2005 filluan bisedimet me Çalik në Tiranë.

     1. Çalik ngul këmbë për uljen e çmimit prej 120 milion $ me 20-30 milion $.

     2. Çalik kërkon heqjen e shërbimit roaming, duke shmangur kështu ndërtimin e infrastrukturës përkatëse në territorin tonë, dmth, ta blejë Albtelekomin falas.

     3. Çalik kërkon që kushti për paraqitjen e një partneri strategjik, në vend të Turk-Telekomit, të hiqet fare nga teksti i marrëveshjes së ardhshme.

     Ministri turk i shtetit Kursat Turzen, gjatë vizitës së fundit në vendin tonë, mori pëlqimin tuaj të plotë për nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes me Çalikun për shitjen e Albtelekomit dhe këtë urdhër ju ia dhatë z.Ruli dhe palës sonë, prandaj ata u tërhoqën në të gjitha pikat dhe kapitulluan.

     Edhe në rast se me kokëfortësinë dhe inatin që ju karakterizon do të ngulni këmbë dhe do ta firmosni këtë marrëveshje duhet të mos dyshoni aspak se Kuvendi, me vota edhe nga mazhoranca juaj këtë herë do ta hedhë poshtë dhe nuk do ta ratofikojë marrëveshjen.

     Z.Berisha! Pasi e keni mallkuar një herë publikisht ju nuk mund të përsërisni nxitimin e madh të Nanos, para 3 korrikut, për ta hequr sa më parë nga duart dhe për t’ia falur Albtelekomin Çelikut.

      Për më tepër kur kemi një ofertë më të leverdisshme, të bërë nga biznesi ynë, që kërkon ta blejë Albtelekomin për një shumë prej 200 milion $. Kushtet e shitjes ne i formulojmë vetë, prandaj dhe mund t’i ndryshojmë. Ky hap (historik, do të thoja), do të përbënte një pikë kthese në përfshirjen e biznesit tonë (jo me llafe, por de facto), në privatizime e investime në objekte strategjike.

       Propozime konkrete:

      1. Me vendim Qeverie ose Kuvendi të ndërpriten urgjentisht bisedimet me Çalik për shitjen e Albtelekomit, mbi bazën e shkeljeve të ndjeshme të marrëveshjes nga ana e saj.

      2. Të parashikohet në ligjin e ri, në mënyrë taksative, se ky objekt do t’i shitet pa tender ndërkombëtar biznesit shqiptar, mundësisht me një çmim edhe më të lartë se ai që kanë propozuar, me shlyerje me një këst.

     3. Me vendim të Kuvendit apo të Qeverisë, jo më pak se 80 milion dollarë nga shuma e shitjes së Albtelekomit biznesit shqiptar, të caktohen për t’iu shpërndarë shtresës sonë, si kësti i parë.

4. Për çdo objekt strategjik që do të privatizohet të derdhet në fondin tonë 20% e shumës së shitjes.

        Duke pasur parasysh faturën shumë të lartë financiare të borxhit që shteti ka ndaj nesh do të guxoja t’i drejtohesha Këshillit të Europës, përfaqësuesve të BE-së, BB dhe FMN, ambasadave të akredituara në Shqipëri, që t’ia përcjellin përmbajtjen e kësaj letre të hapur qeverive të vendeve dhe institucioneve që përfaqësojnë, për t’i sensibilizuar ato si dhe fondacioneve bamirëse, si: Soros, Bill Gates etj., që të na akordonin fonde të rëndësishme në të holla, si dhe disa shteteve që Shqipëria i ka borxhe të kaluara, që një pjesë të tyre të na e falin neve.

       Me këto fonde ne mund të hapim një banke private, ku aksionere do të bëheshin të dënuarit e mbetur gjallë dhe trashëgimtarët e të vdekurve dhe të të pushkatuarve, dmth, rreth 30 mijë vetë. Të gjitha këto fonde do të përbënin kapitalin bazë të bankës sonë, 80 % e të cilit do të vihej në qarkullim, ndërsa 20 % do t’iu shpërndahej si dividentë, një herë në vit, aksionerëve. Kështu ne do ta kalonim dëmshpërblimin tonë pjesërisht në vetëfinancim.

      Ftojmë fondacionet bamirëse të vijnë në Shqipëri për të ndërtuar banesa për njerëzit tanë të pastrehë, siç bëri 10 vjet më parë një fondacion anglez.

      Me vendim qeverie, trajtimi material i njerëzve tanë të barazohet me trajtimin që i bëhet veteranëve të luftës (ne si veteranë të luftës kundër totalitarizmit) dhe konkretisht:

      1. Pensoini i të dënuarve politikë të unifikohej me trajtimin material të pjesës tjetër të njerëzve tanë në masën 30 mijë lekë në muaj;

      2. Shteti të marrë përsipër pagimin e shpenzimeve për funeralin, në rast vdekjeje;

      3. 8% e fondit të banesave, që ndërtohen për të pastrehët, nga të dy pushtetet t’i jepet njerëzve tanë. Mundësisht vendimi të hyje në fuqi më 1 nëntor 2006.

       I drejtohem medias së shkruar, asaj elektronike dhe organizatave të shoqërisë civile që t’i kthejë sytë edhe nga shtresa jonë dhe të na japin mbështetjen e tyre.

       Propozoj që një grup deputetësh nga Partia Demokratike, nga partitë e opozitës dhe ajo e PDK-së, të kryesuar nga z. Bamir Topi, Sabit Brokaj dhe Nard Ndoka (moderator), të ndërmarrin së bashku një nismë parlamentare lobingu për ne, për të thirrur me procedurë të përshpejtuar, një seancë plenare të Kuvendit Popullor, në të cilën do të diskutoheshin kërkesat dhe propozimet e shumta të ngritura në këtë letër të hapur dhe të merreshin vendimet përkatëse, përfshirë edhe ndërprerjen e bisedimeve me Çalik Energie. E them troç: unë pres pas kësaj seance që problemi i dëmshpërblimit tonë të kthehet nga abstrakt në konkret dhe, e thënë edhe më troç të konvertohet në dollarë.

       Në pamundësi për të marrë kontakt dhe miratim me 7 shoqatat ekzistuese të të përndjekurve politikë, në këtë letër, mendoj se shpreh edhe kërkesat dhe dëshirat e tyre. Nga ana tjetër, dua të shtoj se është bërë imperative, në rast se duam të mbrojmë të drejtat tona, që këtej e tutje, në vend të 7–8 shoqatave të kemi vetëm një shoqatë kombëtare, që të përfshijë të gjithë të dënuarit dhe të përndjekurit politikë.



I dënuari politik (me vdekje) me 23  vjet  burg, anëtar i Partisë Demokratike,që para se të legalizohej zyrtarisht nga Ramiz Alia.                    

Ing.Ahmet THAÇI

E-mail: thaciahmet@yahoo.com
Tel:0692372038

----------


## Brari

Paradoksi i demokracisë


Ai që ka dhënë vendimin e fundit në të gjithë Europën Lindore për varje me litar të një poeti disident, nuk ka vdekur, as nuk ka dalë në pension dhe as është bërë ndonjëherë objekt i privacioneve. Ai ndodhet në majën e hierarkisë së pushtetit gjyqësor, si gjyqtar i gjykatës Kushtetuese, duke e bërë Shqipërinë një rast unikal në të gjithë Europën. Ai jo vetëm që nuk është penduar për atë krim makabër, por më 24 Gusht 1997 deklaroi publikisht se, "poetin e kishte dënuar me ndërgjegje të plotë". Ajo që e bën edhe më shumë unikale Shipërinë në lidhje me trajtimin e persekutorëve të djeshëm është fakti se ata jo vetëm që nuk izolohen për të qenë pjesë e strukturave të larta shtetërore, por dekorohen, sikurse bëri Alfred Moisiu, duke i dhënë më 8 janar 2004, Fehmi Abdiut, Urdhërin "Naim Frashëri i Artë". 






Paradoksi i demokracisë. Gjyqtari i diktaturës sot në Gjykatën Kushtetuese


20 vjet më parë, Fehmi Abdiu urdhëroi varjen në litar të poetit Havzi Nela


Fehmi Abdiu, gjyqtari që me firmën e tij çoi në litar poetin Havzi Nela, sot e kësaj dite është në Gjykatën Kushtetuese. Siç duket edhe nga faksimilja që po botojmë, vendimi për varjen në litar të poetit Havzi Nela, është dhënë nga kryetari i trupit gjykues Fehmi Abdiu më 24 qershor 1988, ndërsa ekzekutimi i tij u krye me varje në litar më 10 gusht të atij viti. Ky xhelat, që ka marrë jetë njerëzish të pafajshëm në kohën e diktaturës dhe për këtë është mburrur se varjen e poetit e ka kryer me krenari, vazhdon të japë leksione për drejtësinë në institucionin më të lartë të drejtësisë. Sa herë përmendet emri i Fehmi Abdiut të gjithë shqiptarëve dhe sidomos ish-të përndjekurve politikë, u shkon mendja tek Havzi Nela, poeti desident antikomunist, martiri i demokracisë. 

Fehmi Abdiu, gjykatësi që çoi në litar poetin Havzi Nela, jo vetëm që nuk është penduar për këtë krim makabër, por më 24 Gusht 1997 deklaroi publikisht se, "poetin e kishte dënuar me ndërgjegje të plotë". Ekzekutimi i poetit, në gusht të vitit 1988, është rasti më kriminal në të gjithë vendet komuniste. Vendimi i Fehmi Abdiut për të varur në litar një poet, është vendimi i fundit kundër një disidenti të marrë në të gjithë Evropën Lindore. Havzi Nela u var në litar në pragun e lirisë, kur diktatura me Ramiz Alinë, po kërkonin gjak për të mbajtur përsëri në këmbë regjimin e kalbur komunist. Dhe varja ndodhte jo më larg se në vitin 1988, atje në qendër të "qytetit verior" të Kukësit, vetëm dy vjet para se të binte regjimi i egër komunist. Në një kohë kur po frynte era e ndryshimit, Fehmi Abdiu urdhëronte varjen në litar të një poeti që nuk kishte bërë asnjë krim. Ishte një akturdhër për varje, për të trembur të vërtetën që kishte marrë udhën e daljes në dritë pas gjithë asaj errësire të tmerrshme që kishte gllabëruar vendin për pesëdhjetë vite me radhë. Atje, në qendër të qytetit verior të Kukësit, po varej poeti, simboli i fjalës së lirë dhe i dashurisë së pashuar, luftëtar për një liri të ëndërruar.

Hapja e dosjeve të ish-sigurimit të shtetit dhe pastrimi i drejtësisë nga xhelatët e diktaturës do të qetësojë sa do pak shpirtrat e vrarë nga diktatura komuniste dhe gjithë shoqërinë shqiptare, që ka vujtur nga pasojat e regjimit më të egër në botë. Shoqëria shqiptare e sheh si një domosdoshmëri hapjen e të gjitha dosjeve të njerëzve që bëjnë drejtësi, të atyre që merren me politikë dhe që janë në institucionet kryesore të shtetit. Rasti më flagrant është ai i Fehmi Abdiut, por ka edhe të tjerë njerëz të tillë, që ndodhen në instancat më të larta të politikës dhe drejtësisë, të cilët duhet të largohen një herë e përgjithmonë nga politika dhe radhët e drejtësisë. Vetëm kështu drejtësia do të veprojë si e tillë, duke rritur besimin e qytetarëve. 

Poeti Havzi Nela (1934-1988), ishte njëri nga ata njerëz që s'u pajtua asnjëherë me të keqen, që solli dhe po e sillte vazhdimisht regjimi komunist në Shqipëri gjatë viteve të sundimit të tij 50-vjeçar. Këtë të keqe ai e kishte vërejtur që herët. I lindur në Kollovoz të Kukësit, në këtë fshat të varfër të Shqipërisë së "Veriut", atje afër "qytetit verior" të Kukësit, Havzi Nela, poeti i ardhshëm, që herët u ballafaqua me vuajtjet dhe padrejtësitë, të cilat u mundua t'i sfidonte në forma të ndryshme. Qysh në shkollë të mesme u shfaqën kundërshtitë e tij të para ndaj padrejtësive të sistemit të kohës, nisi të formësohet dhe të marrë frymë ndjenja e rebelizmit ndaj padrejtësive të sistemit që po i ngrinte në sistem. 

Pasi kishte kryer shkollën pedagogjike në Shkodër, ai fillon punën në rrethin e Matit, por u bënë shkak disa vjersha që iu gjetën, të cilat siç duket ishin të "papëlqyera" për pushtetin dhe pushtetarët e asaj kohe dhe pushohet nga puna. Këtu nis edhe kalvari i vuajtjeve, torturave, internimeve dhe burgimeve, derisa firma e gjyqtarit Fehmi Abdiu e çoi në litar. 

Rexhep POLISI






Havzi Nela, liria e varur në litar


Nga Rexhep SHAHU


Më 24 qershor 1988, në një sallë gjyqi në Kukës, u zbatua urdhëri dhe vendimi i partisë-shtet të asaj kohe. U lexua ajo që kishte urdhëruar Komiteti Qëndror i Partisë së Punës të Shqipërisë, që kishte urdhëruar Sekretariati i këtij komiteti. 

Për tradhëti e terror, poeti Havzi Nela dënohet me vdekje, në bazë të Kodit Penal të kohës (lexo në bazë të urdhërit të ardhur nga Sekretariati i KQPPSH). Havzi Nela në gjyq tha: "Ju vetëm sa përshpejtuat vdekjen time. Kërkoj drejtësi e jo mëshirë nga ju".

Pas gjyqit njëorësh (sa për të lexuar urdhërat e partisë-shtet), atë e fusin në makinën e burgut. Njerëzit kujtojnë se, ai zgjati kokën për të parë për herë të fundit diellin dhe njerëzit e shumtë që ishin në atë vend. Por, një polic ia goditi kokën dhe ia futi në xhipin e burgut...

10 gusht 1988. Liria u var në litar, bashkë me të edhe fjala e poetit antikomunist. 

Në sheshin para agjensisë së udhëtarëve në Kukës, lëkundej trupi i pajetë në agun e mëngjesit. Qindra sy e panë. Në trekëmbëshin e ndërtuar për varjen e tij, njerëzit lexuan tabelën e kartonit me mbishkrimin "Havzi Nela, armiku i Partisë dhe i Popullit". Fjalët "Partisë" dhe "Popullit" ishin shkruar me bojë të kuqe. U tronditën. Skenë të tillë s'kish parë kurrë askush në Kukës. 54-vjeçari Havzi Nela, i varur, i shihte të gjithë me sy të dalë. Një palë pantallona doku të hollë kinez, një këmishë të hollë, të zbërthyer krejt, kërthiza e barku përjashtë, opingat e llastikut veshur. Kjo ishte pamja që fiksuan të tronditur qindra njerëz që e panë, për të mos e harruar kurrë disidentin e poetin, të varurin e fundit nga diktaturat në gjithë Evropën Juglindore. 

Partia urdhëroi shumëkënd të shkonte ta shihte të varurin. Që të zinte mend populli dhe të mos guxonte të shante diktaturën e sistemin komunist. 

Një grua shtatzanë, sapo e pa kufomën që lëkundej në litar, dështoi foshnjën që mbante në bark. Edhe kjo një vrasje tjetër e diktaturës komuniste

Vetëm familjarët e tij nga fshati i tij i lindjes Kollovoz, nuk u lanë të vinin për ta parë trupin e varur të Havziut. 

Havziu qëndroi gjatë në litar. Në orën 0.2 të natës së 10 gushtit ia vunë litarin në qafë dhe qëndroi ashtu i varur në shesh, që të tronditej e frikësohej populli deri në orën 13.00 të mesditës.

Në këtë orë, trupin e pajetë të disidentit dhe poetit e përplasin në karrocerinë e një makine tip "Zis", ashtu të zbuluar, dhe e shëtisin nëpër qytet që ta shihnin sa më shumë njerëz. E dërgojnë për ta varrosur disa kilometra larg qytetit, afër liqenit të Kukësit.

Kështu ia morën jetën Havziut që mendonte ndryshe e që fliste ndryshe. Ai shkrunte vjersha, këndonte mrekullisht këngë e rapsodi, ishte lirik i lindur, por nuk ishte dhe nuk synoi kurrë të shpallej mbret i poetëve, siç e shpallin ata, që e kafshojnë duke e lëpirë dhe puthur

Vjershat e tij, që i thurrte në burg dhe ia dërgonte shpesh gruas së tij Lavdijes, ishin vjersha kushtuar dashurisë dhe lirisë që ia vranë. 


* * *

Havzi Nela u lind më 24 shkurt 1934 në Kollovoz të Kukësit. Shkollën e mesme për mësues e kreu në Shkodër. Filloi shkollën e lartë pa shkëputje nga puna. Por shkollimi, si jeta, iu ndërpre në mes.

Më 26 prill 1967 ai bashkë me gruan e tij Lavdije Nelën, arratisen për në Jugosllavi, për një jetë pa përndjekje e persekutime.

Më 6 maj 1967 Jugosllavia e kthen në doganën e Morinit, në këmbim të kosovarëve që Shqipëria duhet t'ia dorëzonte UDB-së.

Për këtë arratisje, që iu konsiderua tradhëti ndaj atdheut, edhe pse ia kishin sjellë rrethanat që të arratisej, ai dënohet 15 vjet burg, me 22 maj 1967. Iu konfiskua edhe pasuria. Bashkë me të u dënua me 10 vjet burg edhe gruaja e tij, Lavdije Nela. Por, më 8 gusht të vitit 1975, ai ridënohet edhe me 8 vjet burg, sepse sërish po arratisej, i përzënë nga atdheu që nuk e donte birin e tij, mësuesin e fëmijëve, këngëtorin e vjershëtorin Havzi. Dënohet me 8 vjet, pasi plagosi një polic në kufi. 

Më 19 dhjetor 1986, lirohet nga burgu. Një vit më vonë, më 12 tetor 1987, internohet në fshatin Arrën.

Më 24 qershor 1988, Kolegji Penal i Gjykatës së Lartë të Republikës Popullore Socialiste të Shqipërisë, firmos vendimin me vdekje për Havzi Nelën. Më 10 gusht 1998 ekzekutohet vendimi: Disidenti e poeti varen në litar. Në një shesh të shumëpopulluar të Kukësit, ku do ta shihnin qindra e qindra njerëz, varet natën dhe mëngjesi e gjen duke u lëkundur në litar.


* * *

Konflikti i Havzi Nelës me shtetin komunist nis në kohën kur në Shqipëri po kolektivizohej gjithshka. Të mos kishte më "është e imja", por të kishte veç "është e jona". Në një mbledhje në Shishtavec, në prill 1967, ai shprehet se "nuk duhet zhdukur prona private". (Kjo binte ndesh me urdhërat e Partisë, kundërshtarët shpallen armiqKolektivizimi synonte të degjeneronte familjen, synonte që gratë dhe burrat, djemtë dhe vajzat të ishin të Partisë, të komunistëve, synonte që pushtet mbi gruan apo vajzën të kishte jo më burri apo vëllai, por komunisti, brigadieri, sekretari i Partisë). Havziu shprehet se, "nuk duhen prishur kishat dhe xhamitë". (Kishte nisur në Shqipëri shkatërrimi i objekteve të kultit, shndërrimi i tyre në magazina e furra buke, dënimi e përndjekja e priftërinjve dhe hoxhallarëve, pasi diktatori Hoxha synonte të shndërronte në fe komunizmin dhe në Zot veten e tij S'lejohej më të bëhej be për Zotin apo "pasha Zotin", por duhej të bëjë be e të betoheshe "për ideal të Partisë". Ndryshe ishte herezi, armiqësi). Havzi Nela gjithashtu shprehet se, "nuk duhen mohuar traditat, nuk duhet ndërruar veshja tradicionle e grave". (Synimi i diktaturës ishte krijimi i njeriut të ri të tipit Lejfen, me veshje të njëjta, me sjellje të njëjta, me tru të shpërlarë që të zhdukej identiteti i individit, tradita që dallon shqiptarin). 

Kjo ka qenë gjithë herezia dhe disidenca e Havzi Nelës, derisa ndaj tij të fillonte kalvari i burgjeve dhe internimeve. Burgje që ia poqën plotësisht disidencën, ia bënë të qartë dhe të vetëdijshme luftën dhe qëndresën për idetë e tij...

Duke parë reagimet e Partisë, pëshpëshet e shumta, përgjimet e përndjekjet që i bëheshin, Havzi Nela, bashkë me gruan e tij, Lavdien, më 26 prill 1967, ua lexon dhe reciton nxënësve të tij poezinë "Dallëndyshet" të Filip Shirokës, në orën e mësimit dhe niset për në Jugosllavi. 

Në kufi shkruan këto fjalë në një letër "Lamtumirë, atdhe i dashtun, po të la, po, zemërplasun". Dhe letrën e vendos në një degë lajthie që ta gjenin kollaj ushtarët e kufirit. Ushtarë që ruanin kufirin që të mos ikte kush në Jugosllavi e të mos vinte kush nga Jugosllavia.

Pak ditë i mbajnë në Prizren në burg dhe i kthejnë në Morin, pasi po këmbeheshin me disa kosovarë.

Lavdije Nela tregon se, në Prizren na thonin "jeni agjentë të Shqipërisë".

Në vitet e fundit të burgut, kur po ndiheshin erërat e ndryshimit të sistemit dhe të burgosurit politikë e ndjenin si sizmografë ndryshimin e motit, Havzi Nela i thotë bashkëvuajtësit Ismail Didës: "Ma ka nie zemra se kena me dalë prej këtij ferri. Por kena me mbyll shumë gjana dhe kena me veprue si u ka hije njerëzve me mend. Përndryshe, nuk e merr vetin kurrë Shqipëria. Gjaku me gjak nuk lahet, se bahet një pellg tjetër gjaku, që s'e lan e s'mundet me e la kurrë të parin"...

Asnjëherë Havzi Nela nuk bëri kompromis me diktaturën e kasnecët e saj.

Ismail Dida, bashkëvuajtës që nga dita e kthimit nga Prizreni në të njëjtin autoburg, si dhe Mahmut Peposhi, rrefenin se Havzi Nela ishte në hall edhe në burg, edhe jashtë burgut. Kur ishte në burg, nga fjalët e guximshme që thoshte, nga akuzat e drejtpërdrejta kundër regjimit, shumë të burgosur dyshonin tek Havziu. Edhe ndokush thoshte për të se, mos është i sigurimit ky që nuk ka hiç frikë. Mos e ka futë sigurimi që të provokojë të burgosurit e tjerë. 

Kur ishte jashtë burgut, të gjithë e shihnin si armik të popullit e të Partisë dhe nuk e kishte vendin askund.

Havzi Nela nuk pati të drejtë për një varr. Nuk pati të drejtë të varrosej si gjithë njerëzit e vdekshëm në varr i shtrirë. Atë, policët, varrëmihësit e diktaturës, nuk e shtrinë në varr horizontalisht. Nuk çelën varr për të. Por, e ngulën në gropën e një shtylle vertikalisht. Në gropën e një shtylle që nuk dihej se pse e kishin shkulur. Pasi e shëtitën gjithë ditën e lume nëpër qytet për me tremb njerëzit, në mesnatë, rreth 24 orë pasi ia vunë litarin në qafë dhe pasi e shëtitën, e ngulin në gropën e një shtylle vërtikalisht

5 vite qëndroi në këmbë në varr. Nuk e lejuan të shtrihej e prehej si gjithë të vdekurit...

Pasi iu gjet varri, afër fshatit Kolsh, 3 kilometër larg Kukësit, më 20 gusht 1993, Havzi Nelës iu dha titulli i lartë "Martir i Demokracisë", nga Presidenti i atëhershëm, Sali Berisha. Prej asaj kohe, ai prehet në fshatin e tij të lindjes Kollovoz. Por, prehet edhe në kujtimet dhe shpirtin e të dashurës së tij të zemrës, të gruas që e ndoqi kudo e kurdo, të gruas që diktatura synoi ta deformonte nëpër burgje e kampe përqendrimi, prehet në shpirtin e kujtimet e Lavdie Nelës, e cila nuk reshti së treguari e së foluri asnjë çast për burrin e saj, Havzi Nela, për burrin i cili i shkroi dhjetra e dhjetra letra dashurie nga qelitë e burgjeve të diktaturës, për burrin që i dha jetë ëndrrave të saj, për burrin që ia varën, që ia morën nga gjiri dhe nuk i lejuan të lindnin as edhe fëmijë...

Vetëm letra nga burgu, që ia ka dërguar gruas së tij Lavdijes, Havzi Nela ka shkruar 100 copë. Pa llogaritur vjershat e shumta. Të gjitha janë, thotë Lavdija, por i ka marrë dikush për t'i përdorur për publikim. 

Letrat dhe vjershat e Havziut i kanë ruajtur me shumë zor nëna e tij, gruaja Lavdija, vëllai, Shukriu, edhe pse sigurimi i shtetit i ka kërkuar e gjurmuar shumë ato letra.

Vëllezërit e Havziut, duke zbatuar amanetin e besën, ia ruajtën gjithë letrat e vjershat në bahçen e shtëpisë në Kollovoz, poshtë një peme dhe shumë të mbështjella e të siguruara për mos me u prishë. Kur ra diktatura ata i nxorën në dritë. I pari që është marrë me sistemimin e dokumenteve të Havzi Nelës është Nazif Dokle, studiues.

Havzi Nela është vlerësuar shumë edhe nga autoritetet letrare të vendit. Poeti Xhevahir Spahiu është shprehur "jam gati të dal në mes të natës e të bërtas: Nuk vriten poetët o të marrë". Halit Shamata thotë se, Havzi Nela është i pari që i kushtoi poezi Helsinkut që në vitet shtatëdhjetë. Teodor Laço e cilëson si "vrasje të përjetshme të ndërgjegjes që vrau Havzi Nelën". Visar Zhiti shton: "Spanja shpreh pendim për vrasjen e Lorkës, kurse tek ne vrasësit janë krenarë".

Më 20 gusht 1993, Presidenti i atëhershëm, Sali Berisha, i jep titullin e lartë "Martir i Demokracisë". Këtë titull e dërgoi në familje, në Kollovoz të Kukësit, shoku i qelive të burgut, shoku i idealeve, Kryetari i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë në atë kohë, Pjetër Arbnori. Ishte akti i parë i vlerësimit të figurës së Havzi Nelës në epokën e lirisë. 





rd

..

----------


## PLAKU

KUR TE VDES
	nga Havzi Nela

Kur te mesoni se kam vdeke,
Kur te thoni: "Ndjese paste!"
A e dini se cfare kam hjeke
Une, poeti zemerzjarrte?

Kur te pyesni: "Ku e ka vorrin?"
Kur t'kerkoni me ma gjete.
Thoni: " Ai urreu mizorin".
Thoni: "Dheu s'ka me e trete".

Thoni: "Ai e deshi jeten,
Jeta n'vuetje e dermoi".
Thoni se ka mbrojte te drejten,
Grusht  tiranesh nuk duroi.

Thoni: "Desh, kerkoi lirine,
Si skifter ne fluturim,
Provoi prangat, t'errte qeline,
Per te mjeret leshoi kushtrim".

Thoni: "Drite ai kerkoi,
E vete drite nuk pa me sy"
Thoni: "Per njerzine kendoi,
E per vete mbajti zi".

Thoni se e qerroi terri
Thoni: "Dielli nuk u ngrohu".
Thoni se e trishtoi tmerri
E te shtypunit i tha: "Cohu!"

Kur te vije, te cele pranvera,
Kur bilbili nis me kendue.
Mbi vorr tim me gur'e ferra,
Nji tufe luleme ma leshue.

Prekni vorrin,mos ngurroni,
Kush ka linde, ai ka me vdeke,
Veten ju kur t'a ngushelloni,
Thoni:"Gjalle kurkush s'ka mbete!"

	______________________
	m. gashi

----------


## PLAKU

Havzi Nela, martir i vargjeve të lirisë1> 
(01.08.2008)      
Kaluan plot 20 vjet nga dita e 20 Gushtit 1988, kur qyteti i vogël i Kukësit u gdhi me një pamje të trishtuar.Në njërin nga sheshet kryesore,komunistët kishin varur në litar poetin disident Havzi Nela. Një autor i huaj ka shkruar se, “është me të vertetë fatkeqësi që njeriu të jetojë në një vend që është i pamëshirshëm ndaj njerzve të aftë dhe që dallojnë”. Poeti ishte një njeri që dallonte dhe kjo ishte arsyeja që regjimi komunist e kishte vendosur në grykën e pushkës. Si demokrat, patriot dhe atdhedashës, ishte i pari që ndjente dëshirën për të qenë i lire në një vend të lire. Por fatkeqësisht poeti jetoi në një kohë që ishte e vështirë të jetonin martirët si ai. Jetoi dhe vdiq si hero në kohën e diktaturës komuniste. Në atë ditë të nxehtë gushti u ndodha në Kukës, si sot 20 vjet më pare. Po shkoja në drejtim të axhencisë së autobusëve. Ecja ashtu i shkujdesur duke menduar se vështirë do të kishte vende në të vetmin autobus rrangallë që udhëtonte në drejtim të Krumës. Kur më del përpara syve një pamje makabër; një trekëmbësh dhe një njeri i varur në litar. Një parullë ku ishte shkruar me gërma kapitale “Havzi Nela, armik i partisë dhe i popullit”. Trupi i poetit lëkundej mbi trekëmbësh nga një erë e lehtë që zbriste nga lugina e Drinit. Kalimtarët e rrallë largoheshin me vrap të tmerruar. Ramiz Alia, me kriminelët e tijë komunist edhe në grahmat e fundit po kafshonin si egërsirë trupin e Atdheut. U afrova por nuk mund të mbaja lotët. Më dukej se edhe mali Gjallica ishte përkulur në atë shesh ogurzi përpara trupit të pajetë të Havzi Nelës. Dy pika gjaku i zbrisnin buzëve të holla. Disa policë, pis të zinj, lëvrinin si krimbat, të gufosur se diçka kishin bërë. 
E kam njohur Havzi Nelën në Krumë në vitin 1962. Kishte ardhur si mësues. Në Krumë, në vendin tim të lindjes, familja jonë jetonte në gjendje internimi dhe ca më keq akoma. Me mua njerëzit e kishin të ndaluar të flisnin. Sipas komunistëve unë isha i biri i armikut të popullit. Kishim qenë të burgosur, të internuar, ishim kulakë dhe mua nuk më lejonin të vazhdoja shkollën. Lexoja shumë libra, ishte i vetmi ngushëllim dhe prehje e imja. Në qendër të fshatit, atëherë ka qenë një bibliotekë e vogël, afër një mulliri, ku përgjegjës ishte Imer Muja, një djalë i ri me shpirt antikomunisti, të cilin e kisha shumë mik. Një ditë ai më njohu me Havziun. Filluam të bisedojmë dhe të shkëmbenim libra me njeri tjetrin. Trajtonim tema të ndryshme dhe u bëmë miq. I vinte keq prej meje, për gjendjen e vështirë në të cilën ndodhesha dhe më jepte kurajo se ditë të mira do të vinin për të gjithë shqiptarët. Shpesh më recitonte poezitë e tij, ku pasqyrohej jeta e vështirë dhe falsiteti i propagandës komuniste nëpërmjet figurave letrare, me një mjeshtëri të rrallë, duke iu shmangur spiunëve që përgjonin kudo. Për një kohë të shkurtër në Krumë, Havziu kishte bërë shumë miq. I sjellshëm me kolektivin e shkollës, i dashur me nxënësit e tij mospërfillës ndaj pushtetarëve komunistë, ishte mjaft superior karshi tyre dhe respektohej nga të gjithë shokët që e rrethonin. Por në të njejtën kohë dallonte edhe në mes të miqve të tij për thjeshtësinë e vlerat intelektuale. I pajisur me cilësi të jashtëzakonshme, shquhej për talentin e tijë politik. Komunistët shikonin tek Havziu një “njeri të rrezikshëm” dhe me të vertetë atë mundet ta ndalonte vetëm vdekja në rrugën që kishte nisur, te behej i pavdekshem në rrugën e vështirë të lirisë dhe demokracisë. Është i pari që ka shkruar poezi për Kartën e Helsinkit e të drejtave të njeriut, që në atë kohë njihej shumë pak nga shqiptarët. Më kujtohet se Havziu zbulonte kontradiktat në veprat e teoricienëve marksistë që aq shumë reklamoheshin në atë kohë. Engelsi - më thoshte Havziu - në librin e tij “Origjina e familjes, pronës private dhe shtetit”, shkruan se me lindjen e familjes,pas komunitetit primitiv, lindi prona private. Prona private është e lidhur me familjen në atë mënyrë saqë pa prone private nuk mundet të ketë familje. Nga ana tjetër komunistët i kanë shpallur luftë pronës private, pra në të njëjtën kohë luftë edhe familjes. Duan të na zmbrapsin prapa në disa mijëra vjeçarë. Nuk ka pë t’u ndërtuar kurrë socializmi, as komunizmi. Teoria marksiste është një utopi”. Në vitin 1963 Havziu u largua nga Kruma. U ndamë me lot në sy duke i shtërnguar dorën njeri tjetrit. Më erdhi keq që nuk kisha patur mundësi që ta ftoja në shtëpinë time as për një kafe. Ishte e pamundur të vinte dikush për vizitë në shtëpinë tone. Më duket se e transferuan në fshatin e tij të lindjes në Kollovoz. Më vonë dëgjova se u dënua nga gjykata e Kukësit, pas arratisjes në Jugosllavi në vitin 1967. Qendrimi i tij burrëror përpara atij gjyqi famëkeq, bëri jehonë dhe u end gojë më gojë, në rrethet e Kukësit, Hasit, Tropojës dhe më gjerë. Në vijën e kufirit kur po kalonte për në Jugosllavi së bashku me nusen e tij të re, Lavdijen, kishte lënë një letër të shkruar me fjalët lapidare: “Shqipëri e dashur, po të lë me zemër të plasur”. Këtë letër pasi e kishin gjetur rojet e kufirit, kriminelët komunistë, e kishin arkivuar në dosjen hetimore dhe po e përdornin si armë të fuqishme kundër poetit. Në fjalën e tijë përpara gjyqit ai do të deklaronte se ishte antikomunist dhe kundërshtar i vendosur i diktaturës. Prokurori do ta akuzonte si bashkëpunëtor të UDB, por Havziu me guximin që tejkalonte kufinjtë e qëndresës i përgjigjet se “kjo është një gënjeshtër. Ju jeni bashkëpunëtorët e UDB-së jugosllave. Komunistët serbë më dorëzuan tek ju, se ju jeni bashkëpunëtorët e tyre”, do të deklaronte poeti në atë gjyq që e denoi 25 vjet burg. Sot pas 20 vjetëve, fjalët e poetit antikomunist bëjnë apel se dosjet duhen hapur. Këtu vertetohet katërcipërisht veprimtaria kriminale e ish-Sigurimit, e bashkëpunimit me UDB-në jugosllave në krime kundër popullit si në rastin e Havzi Nelës. Vitet kaluan. Poeti përshkoi kalvarin e gjatë të vuajtjeve në burgun komunist. Ish-të burgosurit politikë në të katër anët e Shqipërisë, ata që kanë ndarë në mes tyre kafshatën e bukës dhe vuajtjen, e kujtojnë me respekt djaloshin e vendosur në idealin e lirisë dhe të demokracisë. Ai u vra nga bisha komuniste në pragun e lirisë me 10 Gusht 1988, pikërisht atëherë kur ëndrra e poetit po bëhej realitet, kur akujt e diktaturës kishin filluar të shkrinin në të gjitha vendet e lindjes. Këtu në Shqipëri, kasta kriminale enveriste, “bijt’ e Stalinit”, me Ramiz Alinë në krye, bënin si gomari në ëndërr dhe nuk donin të pranonin shembjen e komunizmit. Krimineli Fehmi Abdiu, që sot bën “drejtësinë” në gjykatën e lartë dhe i dekoruar me medaljen “Naim Frashëri të klasit të pare”, nga Presidenti i Republikës, ka deklaruar se “dënimin me vdekje të Havzi Nelës e ka dhënë me ndërgjegje të plotë”. Po, xhelati komunist e vrau poetin me ndërgjegje komuniste. Me ndërgjegje vret ujku, gjarpëri, kanibali, me ndërgjegjen e qenies që i takon. Sigurisht urdhri për të vrarë poetin ishte i Ramiz Alisë,por ai që vret është njëlloj kriminel si ai që jep urdhërin për të vrarë. Ndërkohë një tjetër firmëtare e atijë vendimit të kobshëm është edhe gjyqtarja e atëhershme Fatmira Laskaj, deri para pak ditësh Kryetare e Inspektoriatit të Lartë për Deklarimin e Pasurive, si për çudi edhe kjo e dekoruar këto ditë nga Presidenti “për merita të veçanta”. Po a vritet poeti o njerëz, a vriten vargjet e lirisë? A mundet të ndalohej Dielli që po lindëte në gjithë Europën? Ja këta ishin ata, xhelatët komunistë mediokër, që nuk besonin tek zoti dhe as demokracia. Paradoksi i realitetit të sotëm në Shqipëri është se kriminelët e djeshëm, bashkëpunëtorët më të zellshëm të ish-Sigurimit janë konvertuar. Kameleonët kanë ndryshuar ngjyrën. Armiqtë e djeshëm të lirisë marrin dekorata nga Presidenti i Republikës. Mesazhet e Amerikës dhe Europës “për dënimin e krimeve të komunizmit” po injorohen në mënyrë sistematike duke rrezikuar seriozisht në rrugën e vështirë të demokracisë. A thua të jetë mungesë informacioni për Presidentin të marrin dekorata; Skënder Breca, prokurori që dërgoi përpara pushkatimit në vitin 1979, Xhelal Koprenckën, Fadil Kokomanin dhe Vangjel Lezhon, për “fajin” e vetëm se kanë patur guximin t’i shkruajnë letër diktatorit Hoxha? Po për Fatmira Laskajn e dinte Presidenti jonë i nderuar se kishte dënuar me varje në litar Havzi Nelën? Rastësi është vallë dekorimi i Njazi Jahos, Xhevat Hanës e co, ata që dënuan në mënyrën më barbare njerzit që aspironin për demokraci? Po Fehmi Abdiu që nuk tundet nga karrikja në Gjykatën e Lartë “nga reforma në drejtësi”. Po Diana Çuli, deputetja me “zërin si të qyqes” në Parlamentin shqiptar, bashkëpunëtorja që dërgoi përpara pushkatimit poetët Vilson Blloshmi dhe Genc Leka, tani na jep ne shqiptarëve “të urtë” leksione për demokracinë. Si këta kameleonë ka me mijëra që kanë hyrë në politikën shqiptare dhe po i bëjnë gjëmën demokracisë. Prandaj politika dhe sidomos e majta ish-komuniste e frikësuar dhe e terrorizuar nga “hapja e dosjeve”, ia dolën përsëri të injorojnë dhe të sabotojnë rezolutat e KE dhe rekomandimet e Amerikës dhe Europës, dhe hapjen e dosjeve ta fusin edhe njëherë tjetër në “kalendat greke”. Dhe kriminelët e djeshëm na thonë se ata “paskan zbatuar ligjet e kohës”. Por ne ish-të përndjekurit politikë u themi këtyre “konstitucionalistëve të pazëvendësueshëm të shkollës staliniste”, se diktatura ndryshon nga demokracia pikërisht në faktin se diktaturat kanë ligje të shkruara që nuk zbatohen, por zbatohen urdhrat. Jo rastësisht Aranit Çela kur dënonte njerëzit nxirrte mbi tavolinë “veprat e diktatorit”. Ndërkohë demokracia funksionon në zbatimin absolut të ligjit. 
Sot në Shqipëri demokracia është seriozisht e rrezikuar nga kriminelët e diktaturës që dje u kanë vënë litarin në grykë martirve të lirisë dhe sot japin leksione për demokracinë. Poeti Petrit Palushi,i cili ka përgatitur për botim poezitë e Havzi Nelës,në parathënjën e librit “Pa një ditë lumnije”, botuar në vitin 1996 shkruan se: “emisarët komunistë nuk kanë shfaqur as pendesën më të vogël për atë që kryen me mizori mesjetare. Janë monstra të tilla që kurrsesi nuk mundet t’i zërë gjaku”. Ndërkohë Kadareja shkruan për këto monstra se“janë nga raca që flenë me ndërgjegje të përgjakur”. Si bleta që mbledh nektarin e vyer në korijet me lule shumëngjyrëshe shpateve të malit të Gjallicës, Petrit Palushi ka mbledhur poezitë e Havzi Nelës, të shpërndara në fletore dhe në copa letrash të zverdhura nga koha. Në poezinë “Më mire me mbyllë sytë”, nga burgu famëkeq i Burrelit në vitin 1977, Havzi Nela shkruan në kulmin e dëshprimit: “Më mire me mbyllë sytë/Më mire zemra t’më pushojë/Më mire mos me pa më dritë/Kur harbuti t’më mundojë. Poeti në birucën e ftoftë dhe me lagështi të burgut e kujton Nënën e tij me poezinë: “Po o Nanë, po”. “Po, o Nanë po, përsëri në emër të ligjit jam arrestue\E duert m’i kthyen prapa policët e zinj\Në hekur me tutjus m’i kan ngujue\.Por poeti e gjen shpëtimin në kurajon dhe në luftën kundër diktaturës:-Deri kurë durim,deri kurë ma shpresë\Jo,jo, këto fjalë mos m’i thoni,këto fjalë nuk i due\Me durim dhe shpresë nuk dua të vdes\Se jeta dhe vdekja duhën meritue\. Poeti si njeri me zemër të madhe nga qelia skëterrë e burgut,me mendjën dhe ëndrrën e tij fluturon si zog i lire dhe i këndon me mallë vendlindjes, i këndon lirisë; i këndon dashurisë që e kishte lënë të mjerë atje në Lumën e tij të dashur, gjen kohën dhe i këndon jetës që e deshi aq shumë. Poetit i qan zemra për Kosovën e robëruar në atë kohë. Në poezinë “Nusja e flamurit”, poeti shkruan: \Lavdi çikës kosovare\Si një shqerrë si një manare\I del tankut i thot ndal\Rritet,ngrihet si një mal\Për Kosovën Republikë\Lëshohem,ngjitem,nuk kam frikë\Jam shqiponjë me krahë e fletë\Edhe ngjitem deri tek retë\.
Politika shqiptare as nuk e ka vënë ujët në zjarr për të përkujtuar martirin e vargjeve të lirisë në 20 vjetorin e rënjës së tijë si hero. Instituti i Ish-të përndjekurve politikë, me shkresën nr.295 prot.dt.07.05.2003, i ka propozuar ish-Presidentit Moisiu, dekorimin e Havzi Nelës me titullin “Nderi i kombit”. Por propozimi ka rënë në vesh të shurdhër. Në vesh të shurdhër ka rënë edhe një propozim tjetër po nga ky institut drejtuar Presidentit aktual të Republikës. E gjithë jeta e Havzi Nelës është përpjekja titanike e një poeti, e një intelektuali të pashoq në historinë tone kombëtare, e një njeriu që luftoi gjithë jetën kundër komunizmit si fatkeqësi kombëtare, për një Shqipëri të lire dhe demokratike. Nga ana tjetër, varja në litar e poetit në pragun e lirisë nga kasta kriminale e Ramiz Alisë, përbën rastin e vetëm makabër në të gjithë Europën ish-komuniste. Historianët, intelektualët, institucionet shtetërore, Parlamenti i Shqipërisë, duhet të vlerësojnë veprën e këtij heroi. Jeta e tij plot vuajtje dhe sakrifica në emër të lirisë është një simfoni, një mesazh për brezat e sotëm dhe ata që do të vijnë. Luma që e lindi është krenare për birin e sajë. Populli shqiptarë duhet të bëjë atë që të ulin kokën me turp kriminelët komunistë që e vranë Havzi Nelën. Askush më tepër se ai nuk e meriton ngritjen e monumentit te tij në një shesh të kryeqytetit.

 Nga Sejdi Peka

----------


## Besoja

I dashur Brari!Shume njerez nuk dine fare nga ajo kohe ndaj mos u merzit nga reaksioni qe ngjallin fjalet e tua.
Te pershendes!

----------


## biligoa

*Doli nga shtypi dhe u vu në qarkullim libri: "FJALA NË LITAR"*


*-- nga Zef Lleshi & Petrit PALUSHI
*
Shtëpia botuese "Onufri" nxori në qarkullim librin "Fjala në litar" (shkrime për Havzi Nelën).
Ky libër është një përmbledhje shkrimesh për martirin Havzi Nela, i cili u ndëshkua mizorisht me varje në Kukës, më 10 gusht 1988, dy vjet para se të përmbysej regjimi mesjetar komunist në Shqipëri. Në këtë libër janë përmbledhur shkrime të 43 autorëve:
Agim Morina, Agim Spahiu, Ahmet Selmani, Astrit Patozi, Bardhyl Londo, Besim Muhadri, Besnik Mustafaj, Bilbil Hereni, Fejzulla Gjabri, Granit Zela, Gjergj Leka, Gjovalin Kola, Halil Haxhosaj, Halit Shamata, Islam Dogjani, Kujtim Allaraj, Kujtim Morina, Lazër Stani, Maks Velo, Myftar Gjana, Nazif Dokle, Ndue Ukcama, Nermin Spahiu, Nimon Muçaj, Pal Doçi, Petrit Palushi, Prend Buzhala, Ragip Sylaj, Ramadan Musliu, Ramiz Gjini, Sabajeta Peposhi, Safet Sula, Shefqet Gjana, Shefqet Hoxha, Teodor Laço, Uran Kalakula, Vath Koreshi, Visar Zhiti, Xhevahir Spahiu, Yrjet Berisha, Zaide Noka, Zekeria Cana, Zyhdi Morava.
Në shkrimet e autorëve të sipërcituar portretizohet më së miri jeta e martirit të njohur Havzi Nela, refuzimi dhe reagimi i tij ndaj diktaturës komuniste, ndjeshmëria ndaj lirisë, jokonformizmi dhe njëkohësisht rebelimi ndaj një bote dhe kohe me mungesën totale të lirisë.
Në këtë libër janë përfshirë shkrime rreth figurës së Havzi Nelës të botuara kohë mbas kohe në shtypin shqiptar; veç kësaj, përfshihen edhe disa shkrime të përgatitura enkas për këtë botim.
Ky libër, përsëpari është një dëshmi, është një përkujtesë, është shenjë nderimi ndaj jetës dhe veprës së martirit Havzi Nela; njëkohshëm është edhe shenjë reflektimi mu në kohën ku ende ndihet mungesa e plotë e refleksionit politik, historik dhe kulturor mbi të shkuarën. Ky libër, veç të tjerash, përveçse është një përpjekje për të shmangur harresën, është gjithashtu sadopak edhe një trazim i ndërgjegjes. Libri është përgatitur për botim nga shkrimtari dhe studiuesi Petrit Palushi; me këtë rast po botojmë edhe parathënien e shkruar prej tij.



*Libri i përkujtesës dhe reflektimit*


*-- nga Petrit PALUSHI*

Poeti nobelist Pablo Neruda kur rrëfente për vdekjen e Frederiko Garsia Lorkës, ndërmjet të tjerave shënonte se, "Vrasja e Frederikos qe për mua ngjarja më e dhimbshme e gjithë kësaj lufte të gjatë dhe të tmerrshme. Spanja paskësh qenë gjithmonë një arenë gladiatorësh, një tokë e larë me gjak. Por vrasja e Frederikos e bëri atë edhe më të zezë, sterrë. Dhe, sa herë që e kujtoja këtë arenë vdekjeje, më ngjallej edhe kujtimi për luftën vdekjeprurëse, të vjetër disa shekuj, mes dritës dhe hijes". Vdekja tragjike e Lorkës kish ndodhur në vitin 1936.

Mbytja e të panënshtrueshmit Havzi Nela
Gjithsesi, historia vjen e gjallë, por me nota shumë të ashpra.
Më 10 gusht 1988, në Kukës u ekspozua një prej pamjeve më të mizorta dhe më të shëmtuara të pushtetarisë komuniste, një "arenë vdekjeje", siç qe shprehur dikur Neruda: këputja e frymës së Havzi Nelës, sfidantit të gjithkohshëm, njeriut me guxim të madh civil dhe i pajisur me frymën më të epërme të qytetarisë, me mbindjesinë e revoltës ndaj moralit të amoralshëm, ndaj normave të shformësuara të diktaturës. Pikërisht, mbytja e të panënshtrueshmit dhe jokonformistit Havzi Nela, ëndërrimtarit dhe luftëtarit të madh të lirisë, njeriut të profilizuar ndjeshëm tashmë si luftëtar antidiktaturë, më saktë, marrja e frymës së tij, qe një prej akteve më cinike të pushtetarisë komuniste, një primitivizëm dhe humbje e ndjeshmërisë deri në fijen më të imët.
Për fat të keq, n'ato vite, bashkëjetesa me të keqen, një lloj konformizmi i çuditshëm, qe kthyer pothuajse në një përditshmëri, qe shndërruar në psikikë, në një bashkëjetesë patologjike dhe liria, qe kthyer thjesht në një iluzion.

*Krimi ndaj njeriut me shpirt të ndjeshëm*
Krimi ndaj Havzi Nelës, ndaj njeriut me shpirt të ndjeshëm lirik, mësuesit, poetit, veprimi i mizortë i diktaturës ndaj tij m'u në prag të shpërbërjes dhe dekompozimit të saj, është pa dyshim, një nga dëshmitë më tronditëse se si mund të vepronte diktatura mbi njeriun që kërkonte liri dhe integritet, ndërsa, në tjetrën anë, është paraqitja e përnjëmendtë e fytyrës së terrtë të saj dhe një nga aktakuzat më të ashpra ndaj një regjimi primitiv nga më të egrit n'Evropë. 
*I njëjti prokuror që do të dënonte poetin Visar Zhiti*
Ndërkaq, si për ironi, i njëjti prokuror që e dënoi atë më 1967, në dënimin e parë të tij, do dënonte edhe poetin Visar Zhiti më 1980. Visar Zhiti do të dënohej mu në atë ndërtesë të gjykatës ku Havzi Nela do të merrte dënimin e katërt dhe njëkohësisht më të mbramë në qershor të 1988-ës (pra, në qytetin e ndërtuar rishtaz për shkak të përmbytjes së atij qyteti që u bë zakon të quhej Kukësi i vjetër, qytet ku qe dënuar Havzi Nela për herë të parë në vitin 1967).
Mbasi qe dënuar për të parën herë me 15 vjet heqje lirie dhe për të dytën herë me 8 vjet, në dënimin e tij të tretë (internimi), në vendimin përkatës shënohej se internimi i fillonte me datën 26.9.1987 dhe i mbaronte me datën 26.9.1992. Kësisoj, pushtetaria komuniste ende e mendonte përjetësinë e vet, pra, e kish kthjelltuar mendjen të vazhdonte të ushtronte një mizori të përhershme, një lloj tiranie të tejmizortë në të gjitha stinët.

Mbytja e Havzi Nelës, dy vjet para se të shembej regjimi komunist
Por duhej të vinte dënimi i katërt, dënimi i mbramë dhe fatal për Havzi Nelën, një vit mbasi kish nisur odisejadën e internimit dhe ç'prej verës përvëluese të 1988-ës, ai do gjendej nën dhé, si për të shpëtuar gjithsaherë nga bota e mjegullt, e mbrapshtë dhe trazuese e të gjallëve, ndërsa, në tjetrën anë, në dhjetor të 1990-ës, lëvizja historike studentore shënoi fillimin e ndarjes së madhe me atë të kaluar të terrtë të mesjetës shtetërore, pothuajse më mizorja ndër regjimet e mbasluftës së Dytë Botërore në Evropë.
Është folur shpesh për Havzi Nelën se edhe për dy vjet dhe s'e mbërriti lirinë, por pakkush mund ta merrte me mend në atë gusht të përvëlimtë të 1988-ës, ose më saktë, në ditën e këputjes së frymës së tij, se liria kish qenë aq pranë. Aq pranë për të tjerët, por jo për të. Kur flitet kësisoj, duket se çdo fjalë për të tani sikur është një lloj shfajësimi ose plotësimi për humbjen e tij, në radhë të parë për humbjen fizike të parakohshme pas një jete të stërmundimshme, por njëkohësisht edhe për një humbje tjetër: ai s'arriti ta shihte lirinë, atë gjë për të cilën kish sakrifikuar së tepërmi.

Ekipi i krimit ndaj Havzi Nelës
Në anën tjetër, ndërkaq në këtë nëntor të vitit 2005, kur po përgatitet për botim ky libër, ekipi që realizoi shtatëmbëdhjetë vjet më parë krimin ndaj Havzi Nelës, ose, me fjalë të tjera, ekipi i krimit, ose ekipi entuziast i dënimit më të mbramë të tij, është pothuajse në të njëjtën lartësi detyre shtetërore si shtatëmbëdhjetë vite më parë, pavarësisht se është përmbysur regjimi i diktaturës. Afërmendsh, krejt natyrshëm të duket gjithashtu se në këtë Shqipëri të sotme, ka ndodhur prej kohësh përmbytja e moralit, që i mban njerëzit e këtij vendi ende të stresuar, sa ia vlen të besosh se ata ende ndihen fatkeqë në vendin e tyre.

*Mungesa e pendesës*
Për fat të keq, në rastin e Havzi Nelës, s'mund të flitet kurrsesi për pendesë ose, çështja mund të shtrohej pak si më ndryshe: përpjekja e jashtëzakonshme e atyre që projektuan dhe realizuan krimin ndaj tij për të shmangur me çdo kusht pendesën, si shenja më e parë dhe më e dallueshme për të fshehur krimin. Kjo gjë, pra mund të jetë e barazvlefshme me përpjekjen për të mbuluar përsëri krimin, si shenjë tjetër se ky lloj krimi kish ndodhur në tjetër planet dhe jo në një nga udhëkryqet e rrugëve të Kukësit, sikur ky krim të kish ndodhur në një kohë tjetër, ndoshta dhe para lashtësisë, por jo dy vite më parë se të rrëzohej diktatura dhe mbi shtatëmbëdhjetë vite më parë prej ditës së sotme kur po përgatitet për botim ky libër.
Kjo do të thotë kthjelltas se një përpjekje e nënzëshme për t'u justifikuar, e bën ende më absurde dhe cinike luftën e përhershme ndaj martirit Havzi Nela.
Kjo do të thotë gjithashtu se ekipi i krimit ndaj Havzi Nelës, thënë pak më ndryshe, ekipi i marrjes së frymës, duke mos shfaqur as shenjën më të vogël të pendesës, pa dyshim që fitoi mëvetësinë e plotë të një ekipi, që jo vetëm i kish kapërcyer edhe vetë ligjet më drastike të diktaturës, por edhe theu rekordin e mosvrasjes së ndërgjegjes dhe të mosreflektimit edhe në vitet e pasdiktaturës.

*Havzi Nela nuk arriti të bëhej 55 vjeç.*
Ai gjithashtu nuk pati mundësi t'i jepte kujt lamtumirën, as nuk i dha kush lamtumirë, në orën 2 të pasmesnatës të 10 gushtit 1988, por, edhe me mungesën e një lamtumire të dyanshme, për të nuk erdhi harresa; sakrifica atë vetëm sa e lartësoi, e vendosi aty ku mund të zënë vend vetëm martirët. Ai nuk mundi t'i shpëtonte mbytjes, por mundi t'i ikte humnerës mortore të harresës; me një qetësi dhe krenari gati-gati sublime, mundi të ikte nga libri i të vdekurve të gjithmonshëm

----------


## biligoa

*-Nji vj**ershe i kushtohet NUSES KOSOVARE


NUSJA E FLAMURIT

Lavdi cikes kosovare
Si nje shqerre, si nji manare.
I del tankut; thote "ndal!"
Rriet, ngrihet sa nji mal!

Shih si jam si lulekuqe,
Lulekuqe buzeburbuqe,
Jam shqiponja me dy krene
Fluturova, mora dhene.

Per Kosoven Republike
Leshohem, ngjitem, nuk kam frike
Jam shqiponja me krah' e flete,
Leshohem, ngjitem gjer te rete.

Jam e buikur, drit' e nur,
kuq e zi, jam ba flamur,
Kam fustanin flete-flete
Jam shqiponje e vertete.

Nalt mbi tank shqiponja ngjitet
Hapi krahet, po valevitet
Per Kosoven Republike
Fluturon e nuk di frike.

Hapi flatat, n'ajer u leshue
Bash si zane u mrekullue!
Si shqiponja me dy krene
Fluturoi e mori dhene!

Manushaqe, lulekuqe,
Nusja jone, buzeburbuqe,
Maje tankut me flamur,
Ngjitesh mos me vekun kurre!*


_*keto vargje jane thure kur autori ka qene ne birucat e
Spacit... kjo tregon dashunin e autorit per gjymsen e trojeve tona,
jashte kufinit artificial.
Mithat Gashi_

----------


## biligoa

*
Vrasja entusiazte e Havzi Nelës*


Shkrimtari Günter Grass në vitin 2006 rrëfeu se kur kishte qene i ri, kishte veshur uniformën naziste. Rrëfimi i nobelistit gjerman qe tronditës, qe një prishje e heshtjes që rëndonte mbi shpirtin e vet prej sa e sa dekadash: 'Nuk e kam gjetur kurrë forcën për ta thënë, por është diçka që duhej treguar '



*Nga Petrit Palushi*  

11 Gusht 2008 - Në 20 vjetorin e ekzekutimit të poetit Havzi Nela – Vazhdojnë të dekorohen ish-vrasësit e martirëve të lirisë dhe një lloj shqetësimi ndihet më shumë për ish-diktatorin Hoxha sesa për viktimat e tij, mu për atë, për të cilin Havzi Nela, qysh në vitin 1983, në burgun e Qafë-Barit shënonte: “Shtylla qëndrore e urrejtjes dhe e demaskimit tim qëndron Hoxha”.

Shkrimtari Günter Grass në vitin 2006 rrëfeu se kur kishte qene i ri kishte veshur uniformën naziste. Rrëfimi i nobelistit gjerman qe tronditës, qe një prishje e heshtjes që rëndonte mbi shpirtin e vet qysh prej sa e sa dekadash: “Nuk e kam gjetur kurrë forcën për ta thënë, por është diçka që duhej treguar. Tashmë nderojmë aq shumë heronj të rezistencës gjermane sa nuk merret vesh si mbërriti në pushtet Hitleri. Në një kohë kur nazizmi u brohorit me mbështetje e entusiazëm”.

Pyetjes “Keni ndjenjë faji për këtë?”, ai iu përgjigj: “Në e ndjeva atëherë? Jo. Më vonë, ajo ndjenjë faji më ka rënduar në shpirt si një turp. Dhe është shoqëruar gjithnjë nga pyetja: hë pra, Günter, a nuk mund ta merrje me mend se ç’po ndodhte?”  

Por një operacion i tipit “Günter Grass” nuk ndodhi asnjëherë në Shqipëri, as me rastin “Havzi Nela”.

Po të shohësh me vëmendje dosjen për Havzi Nelën  (procesi hetimor, gjyqësor, kallëzime të dosjeistëve, etj.),  aty do të gjesh shënime të çuditshme dhe lehtas mund të bësh një riformatim të asaj që përshkruhet në romanin “Procesi” të F. Kafkës, veçse në procesin e Nelës, personazhet janë protagonistë të vërtetë. Në këtë rrafsh, procesi është i gjatë dhe e përmbledh atë krejtekrejt në gjysmën e dytë të jetës deri në marrjen e frymës, madje deri në futjen e trupit nën tokë.  

Aty mund të gjesh jetëshkrimin vetëm të një pjese të jetës së njeriut, një përpjekje të pazakontë për të mbijetuar në kushtet e vargonjizimit të lirisë, siç mund të gjesh fytyrën e regjimit të kohës në të gjithë zezonën e vet. Edhe pse nën trysninë e hetuesve, gjykatësve dhe prokurorëve, fjalët e tij (më saktë gjithë kumti që ai përcjell),  janë fjalët e një njeriu me integritet dhe pavarësi nga ajo shëmti nënshtruese rretherrotull, nga ai shformësim i vlerave njerëzore.  

Në shënimet mbi procesin ndaj Havzi Nelës, mund të shohësh protagonistë të çuditshëm si gjykatës dhe prokurorë, të cilët me shpejtësi marramendëse plotësojnë letrat që t’i merrej jeta klientit të tyre të shumëpritur, siç mund të gjesh raportues dhe gjysmëraportues, raportues vullnetarë apo të urdhëruar, dosjeistë krenarë jo vetëm në çështjen “Havzi Nela”, të cilët pas ndryshimt të regjimit, as e morën mundimin të rrëfenin që ndjeheshin sadopak fajtorë, që ishin pjesëmarrës të një krimi të rëndë, dhe jo në Mesjetën e hershme, as në fillimin e shekullit të XX, por mu atëherë kur vetë diktatura qe në shkundullimat e fundme.  

Shtatëmbëdhjetë muaj mbasi regjimi i stërvjetër stalinist në Shqipëri qe këputur për mesi, në vitin 1993 eshtrat e të ndjerit u nxorën nga gropa dhe u varrosën në katundin e lindjes, Kollovoz.  

Kaloi 10-vjetori i mbytjes së tij, edhe 15-vjetori, siç po kalon edhe 20-vjetori, dhe asnjë grimë e shkundjes së ndërgjegjes, asnjë pikë turbullie. Pra, deri tashti, ekipi vrasës i tij, nuk ka shfaqur as shenjën më të vockël të pendesës. Një gjë e tillë s’ka të bëjë vetëm me kompleksin e mospërjetimit të fajit, por është simbol i një arrogance dhe humbje e plotë e ndjeshmërisë njerëzore sa të shtyn të besosh që mungesa e pendesës është forma më e dukshme e mosreflektimit, është përpjekje për të fshirë çdo gjurmë që kish të bënte me abuzimin në emër të pushtetit. Në kohën mbasdiktaturë qëllimi ishte që të krijohej përshtypja se këta ish-nomeklaturistë vetëm kishin bërë detyrën.  

Është i natyrshëm gabimi njerëzor, por krejt ndryshe kur shkaktohet nga ligësia, aq më tepër nga ligësia në emër të pushtetit. Ndërsa pendimi ka të bëjë me diçka hyjnore, është hyjnor në vetvete (vetë fjala pendesë është një fjalë jashtëzakonisht hyjnore), ekziston si shtyllë e moralit, si ndjenjë lehtësuese për jetën në vijueshmëri, si lirim prej demonëve të së keqes.

Në vitin 2002, ish-kreu i Kolegjit Penal të Gjykatës së Lartë (Fehmi Abdiu), që shqyrtoi çështjen “Havzi Nela”,  këndellej kur rrëfehej në shtyp se “Kam gjurmë dhe gabime, por s’kam asgjë që të ma brejë ndërgjegjen” (G. Shqiptare, 10 maj 2002, f.2), thuajse njëlloj si Sh. Peçi (urdhëruesi i masakrës në Buzëmadhe në shtator 1944), kur në vitin 1993, deklaronte gjithë mburrje: “Edhe sot, u thom atë që kam thënë dje:  Vrava, se më vranë!… Po u, kurrë nuk jam bërë pishman dhe nuk jam futur vrimave na frika. Pas çlirimit, më vunë deputet në Lumë. Katër vjet me radhë”. (Ballkan, 7 korrik 2004, f.27 - Intervistë e vitit 1993, e ribotuar)

Do thënë se në përpjekjet për të shmangur nga jeta Havzi Nelën ka shumë entusiazëm të pashpjegueshëm, mu për faktin se protagonistët e krimit shfaqen me një ndjeshmëri të theksuar antiligjore dhe krejt të kthjellët në mizorinë e tyre. Fakti që nuk ulën kryet asnjëherë për atë që kryen, do me thënë se qenë të vetëdijshëm në atë që po kryenin.

Për fat të keq, asokohe, bashkëjetesa me të keqen u kthye në një përditshmëri, u shndërrua në psikikë, në një bashkëjetesë thuajse patologjike, dhe liria, qe kthyer thjesht në iluzion. Por çështja shihet në një plan tjetër, mu te kapërcimi edhe i vetë ligjeve drastike të kohës.  

Në rastin e Havzi Nelës, ky kapërcim është shembulli më i qartë i një mizorie administrative, është shformësimi më i skajshëm i asaj që mund të quhet drejtësi, natyrisht brenda asaj ngrehine ku vetë komunizmi qe një padrejtësi e dukshme, një regjim kundër lirisë së shtetasve të këtij vendi.

Akti ndaj Havzi Nelës është nga më të pamoralshmit e drejtësisë së kohës së diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri, është modeli më i shëmtuar i një drejtësie të politizuar dhe në shërbim të një regjimi absurd, mesjetar, që i ndryu shtetasit në izolim të plotë sa shpesh e ndjenin veten fatkeqë dhe të përbuzur në vendin e tyre.

Faktet s’të lënë të lëvizësh dhe janë aq kryeforta, sa, ngado që të kthehesh, s’mund t’u shmangesh. Në harkun e shtatë ditëve ka përfunduar gjithë procesi hetimor ndaj Havzi Nelës.

Edhe uji i lumit më të rrëmbyeshëm, kur përplaset me shkëmbijtë, sikur ka njëfarë ndalese dhe merr energji për të ndjekur rrjedhën e vet, ndërsa hetuesi i çështjes së bashku me kryeprokurorin, nxitojnë dhe prapë nxitojnë të mbyllin dosjen brenda shtatë ditëve. Ndoshta është ndër rastet e rralla në botë e një procesi hetimor kaq të shpejtë, një padurim i pashpjegueshëm.  

Çudia shtohet, kur kryegjyqtari formulon vendimin për vdekje dy ditë para se të zhvillohej gjyqi, ndërsa ditën kur do të zhvillohej seanca gjyqësore, kryegjyqtari e kishte të qartë (dhe të shënuar në letër njëkohësisht) vendimin që do të merrej ende pa u futur në sallën ku do të ndëshkohej poeti. Havzi Nela nuk kërkoi as më shumë dhe as më pak përveçse drejtësi brenda vorbullës së një shteti të padrejtë  (“Unë i kërkoj Kolegjit Penal të Gjykatës së Lartë të më japë drejtësinë që më takon”).  

Ushtruesit e gjyqit politik edhe mbas ndërrimit të sistemit vijuan të sillen si triumfalistë dhe mburravecë me aktet e dikurshme.

Këta vrasës entusiaztë të Havzi Nelës, më tepër se aktivë në procesin ndëshkues ndaj tij, me një ofensivë thuajse patologjike, shumë shpejt do të shpërbleheshin për vdekjen e Nelës (shpërblim për vdekjen e një njeriu?), mu në fushën e tyre të drejtësisë.  

Pas viteve ’90, ndodhi konvertimi i shpejtë në të ashtuquajturën drejtësi të jashtëpolitizuar, duke vijuar triumfalisht punën në sektorin e drejtësisë, disa prej tyre në avokatë  (F. Abdiu, psh., u zgjodh parlamentar dhe pak më vonë edhe Kryetar i Gjykatës Kushtetuese, ndërsa F. Laskaj, në vitin 2003, për ironi të fatit dhe të fateve, merr postin e drejtueses së Inspektoratit të lartë të verifikimit dhe kontrollit të pasurive).

Kjo s’është gjë tjetër, veçse një dëshmi se Shqipëria sot vuan nga përmbytja e moralit, nga mosreflektimi i thellë dhe serioz i asaj që ndodhi nën diktaturë. Shpesh nevoja për katarsis është marrë në sipërfaqe. Ndoshta mungesa e një lëvizjeje të madhe shoqërore në këtë hulli, ka çuar në atë që shpesh të dekorohen edhe ish-vrasësit e martirëve të lirisë dhe mund të thuhet se kësodore shpesh më shumë ndihet një lloj shqetësimi për ish-diktatorin Hoxha sesa për viktimat e tij, mu për atë, për të cilin martiri Havzi Nela, qysh në vitin 1983, në burgun e Qafë-Barit shënonte: “Shtylla qendrore e urrejtjes dhe e demaskimit tim qëndron Hoxha”.

Havzi Nela jetoi vetëm 54 vjet

Është folur shpesh për të se edhe për dy vjet dhe s’e mbërriti lirinë, por askush nuk mund ta merrte me mend në atë gusht të 1988-s, ose më saktë, në ditën e këputjes së frymës së tij, se liria kish qenë aq pranë. Aq pranë për të tjerët, por jo për të. Duket se çdo fjalë për të tani sikur është një lloj shfajësimi ose plotësimi për humbjen e tij, në radhë të parë për humbjen fizike të parakohshme pas një jete të stërmundimshme, por njëkohësisht edhe për një humbje tjetër: ai s’arriti ta shihte lirinë, atë gjë për të cilën kish sakrifikuar së tepërmi.  

Nuk mundi t’i shpëtonte mbytjes, por mundi t’i ikte humnerës mortore të harresës. Me një qetësi dhe krenari gati-gati sublime, mundi të ikte nga libri i të vdekurve të gjithmonshëm.  

Në atë sfond mortor të përgatitur për të krejt hareshëm qysh në gjalljen e trazuar të tij, mbas marrjes së frymës, trupi i pajetë i tij nisi të lëkundej ndërmjet tokës e qiellit, ndërsa shpirti i tij filloi të endej hapësirave, të endej si një zog i lirë, sovran dhe i krejtpushtetshëm.  

Një shpirt që fluturon e s’lodhet, që endet qiellnajës qyshprej njëzet vjetësh dhe që s’mund të zbresë më kurrsesi prej asaj lartësie.
gazeta onlineAta qe kane akoma ndonje iluzion per figur.

----------


## biligoa

*20 vite pa Havzi Nela*

Shqiperi, 10 Gusht 1988 ora 02.00 e mengjesit.Bashke me naten, demonet e saj eksekutojne me varje poetin Havzi Nela.Denimi mesjetar dhe cnjerezor rrenqeth te gjithe qytetin e Kukesit duke i dhene nje goditje lirise,jetes dhe pasionit te tij,poezise.Egzekutoret gezojne dhe duartrokasin tek sa shikojne si valevitet trupi i tij pa jete ne qender te qytetit duke harruar se Havzi Nela sapo kishte hyre ne pavdekesi. Poezia e qytetit verior u shua por ai u ndez si nje pishtar per ti bere me shume drite lirise dhe fjales se lire,per ne ndezur me shume dashurine dhe per te enderruar pafundesisht enderra poezie.Tashme pas 20 vitesh kur e keqja iku bashke me naten drita e tij shendrit ne shume.Tashme Havzi Nela eshte kudo,ne ajer,tek kjo drite qirinjsh,tek fjalet e miqve dhe shokeve dhe ne zemret e te gjitheve ne. Ai sebashku me 9 shpirtra poetesh u thirren per te na kujtuar edhe nje here se liria dhe demokracia jane me te shtrenjte se vete jeta. Pas 20 vitesh ai flet ashtu si dikur,fuqishem,dhe plot energji. Liria eshte mbi jeten pasi pa te jeta ska kuptim. Sot pas 20 vitesh pa te, miq,te aferm, politikane, studiues dhe bashkevuajtes te ish rregjimit komunist kujtuan emrin e tij dhe te gjithe pyeten njezeri.A varet Poeti?Te gjithe nderuan ashtu sikunder duhej por te gjithe u ndjeme fajtore qe smund ti sjellim ne jete shpirtrat e tyre te lire.Bashke me poetin tone Havzi Nela, ai solli ne “festen” e tij te lirise se perjetshme edhe shpirtrat e atyre qe paten te njejtin fat me te;Vilson Blloshmin,Genc Leken,Bilal Xhaferrin,Zhaneta Overnajen,Vincens Prenushin Baba Ali Tomorrin.Lulet per ta ishin nje mesazh per te mbajtuar te fresket kujtimin e lirise,frymezimin dhe fjalet e tyre.Poetet u vrane por emri dhe poezia e tyre jo,ata jane te pavdekshem sikunder eshte e pavdekshme dashuria per jeten.Kreret e Shoqates Mbarekombetare per Integrimin e te Burgosurve dhe te Perndjekurve Politike, Adem Allci e Besim Ndregjoni, por dhe te shoqatave te tjera percollen kujtimet e poetit martir te demokracise duke denoncuar harresen e shtetit per shtresen e e ish te perndjekurve politik. Dikush pyeti se kush ishte deshira e fundit e poetit tone.Te gjithe heshten,me pas....me pas duartrokiten per ti thene faleminderit Havzi Nela.Qirinjte ende vazdhdojne te ndricojne sebashku me apelin e bashkevuaajtesve te poetit se per te ruajtur lirine duhet denuar xhelatet e saj.

Gazetar Harbi Aliaj

----------

